# Per Admin



## Tebe (20 Ottobre 2013)

...mi sono loggata come Tebina perchè volevo scrivere di Mattia e mi dice che non posso scrivere il blog.
:unhappy:
Mi dice anche che non esiste.

Ti pregotipregotiprego.
Ridammi il blog di Tebina.


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2013)

Paura fifa.
Mi e stato rossato questo post.
E beh. Indubbiamente posso capire che possa fare rabbia a talune menti il blog di tebina.
In effetti Mattia è un losco figuro e da un cattivo esempio in genere.
Avete ragione. Meglio non riesumare tebina.
Sia mai che si capisca che molti traditori non sono quelle merde dipinte da alcuni, solo da fargli vagare sangue e punirli a vita.
Minchia è lunedì .
Aiuto.
E una prece per il blog tebina


----------



## sienne (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Tebe,

mah, i rossi li danno un po' così a volte. 
forse qualcuno la doveva dare un po' in giro,
e ha distribuito ... giocando forse pure ... 
una volta verde, una volta rosso, una verde ecc. 

per quel che mi riguarda ... fai pure ... :smile: ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Paura fifa.
> Mi e stato rossato questo post.
> E beh. Indubbiamente posso capire che possa fare rabbia a talune menti il blog di tebina.
> In effetti Mattia è un losco figuro e da un cattivo esempio in genere.
> ...



Ciao cara,ho rimediato io...non meriti rossi,per quel poi che contano...quanto al resto ho letto...ma non ti sei stufata di Man????occhio che il giochetto diventa pericoloso...ne so qualcosa.venerdi'ho rivisto''lei''.Tempo perso...mi ha proprio rotto,non ho piu'30 anni,


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Paura fifa.
> Mi e stato rossato questo post.
> E beh. Indubbiamente posso capire che possa fare rabbia a talune menti il blog di tebina.
> In effetti Mattia è un losco figuro e da un cattivo esempio in genere.
> ...


ma no cosa dici
il rosso lo avrai ricevuto,
non perchè Mattia sia
un losco figuro, bensì
per i tuoi gatti che 
ne combinano di ogni:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao cara,ho rimediato io...non meriti rossi,per quel poi che contano...quanto al resto ho letto...ma non ti sei stufata di Man????occhio che il giochetto diventa pericoloso...ne so qualcosa.venerdi'ho rivisto''lei''.Tempo perso...mi ha proprio rotto,non ho piu'30 anni,


Stardo mi hai preceduto...
Ehi tebe...ho rimediato anch'io...
ehi tebe...tieni conto che i miei verdi valgono di più di quelli di Lothar...

Ehi Tebe...
Avevi detto che c'ero io prima di Lothar....


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao cara,ho rimediato io...non meriti rossi,per quel poi che contano...quanto al resto ho letto...ma non ti sei stufata di Man????occhio che il giochetto diventa pericoloso...ne so qualcosa.venerdi'ho rivisto''lei''.Tempo perso...mi ha proprio rotto,non ho piu'30 anni,


Ben gentile per in verde.

Su man che dirti.
Sono arrivata al mio "top".
Nel senso che ora è come averi voluto impostarla fin dalla inizio.
Quando lo vedi mi fa scattare l ormone  ma poi quando non c è non ci penso.
L ideale!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Ottobre 2013)

ti ho sverdato pure io. Avessi letto prima i post di Lothar e del Conte avrei evitato. vabbè un verdone in più non fa mai male.

Contento per te e per l'innamorato Man. :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2013)

mi accodo
ma secondo me ...
il 3D in questione è parecchio arrogante 
E temo che sia stata urtata la sensibilità 
di taluno/na ...

ti spiegherei il perché 
ma il tempo a mia disposizione 
è troppo breve ...
e scorre inesorabile 
fermatelo!

son già le 11 passate 
e sono in super super ritardo 
per un lavoro da illustrare  questa sera!
aiutatemi!!!!

scusate OT ...


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> mi accodo
> ma secondo me ...
> *il 3D in questione è parecchio arrogante
> E temo che sia stata urtata la sensibilità
> ...


sul neretto
forse hai colto 
il nocciolo della questione
ma tutti scriviamo,
pensiamo, e viviamo
in un modo che non 
rispecchia il sentire degli altri
ma dare un rosso
secondo me, è dare un giudizio
un giudizio parziale su una persona
che sicuramente
è molto altro rispetto
a ciò che scrive qui
trovo più arrogante
ergersi a censori


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...mi sono loggata come Tebina perchè volevo scrivere di Mattia e mi dice che non posso scrivere il blog.
> :unhappy:
> Mi dice anche che non esiste.
> 
> ...



a me dice che non ho le autorizzazioni per il blog di tebe :triste:


e comunque torni che a me mi manchi!!!!! :triste:


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> a me dice che non ho le autorizzazioni per il blog di tebe :triste:
> 
> 
> e comunque torni che a me mi manchi!!!!! :triste:


Ma come non hai le autorizzazioni!
Minchia. Stasera devo controllare.
Che Robe strane succedono.
Noooooooooo il sotto forum quello privato sta tentando di imbavagliarmi!
Il sotto forum quello aperto solo ad alcuni!

A già. Non esiste.
Ma allora...aiuto. La spectra mi ha puntato. Con tutta la sua fottuta arriganza!

Rivoglio il blog di tebina!!!!
Adminnnnnnnnnnnnn.

E grazie per i verdi .
Tutti meritato da Mattia . il blog è il suo. E anche di quelle bestiacce pelose  che fanno più casinò che altro.
Stamattina  ho schiacciato a piedi nudi una locusta gigante.
Che schifo.
Poi mi è pure dispiaciuto sogliolare la locusta ma amica l ho fatto apposta.
Non l ho vista.
Jesus...

Grazie


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2013)

Quando scrivo da smartphone sembro  un anlfabeta.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ben gentile per in verde.
> 
> Su man che dirti.
> Sono arrivata al mio "top".
> ...



Dovere darling.......
Confesso che rivederla,mi ha mosso anche piu'del dovuto,anche se non abbiamo fatto un bel niente.Non credevo di 
arrivare a tanto...pero'se non la vedo sto bene lo stesso.Anzi sono quasi felice,che manco mi abbia fatto gli auguri.
Che vada a fan culo....:smile:


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma come non hai le autorizzazioni!
> Minchia. Stasera devo controllare.
> Che Robe strane succedono.
> Noooooooooo il sotto forum quello privato sta tentando di imbavagliarmi!
> ...



ho commentato, HO COMMENTATOOOOOOO!!!!



:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

i rossi e i verdi anonimi sono assurdi da sempre ,ai tempi mi sembrava che foste tutti d'accordo sul fatto che non vi pareva così.
salvo lamentarvene quando toccano a voi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...mi sono loggata come Tebina perchè volevo scrivere di Mattia e mi dice che non posso scrivere il blog.
> :unhappy:
> Mi dice anche che non esiste.
> 
> ...


Se non ti sei loggata come tebina, forse ti ha "cancellato" il forum ... vado a vedere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se non ti sei loggata come tebina, forse ti ha "cancellato" il forum ... vado a vedere.


Sì, eri cancellata


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

aggiungo una malignità che me ne farà guadagnare almeno tre o quattro:
ma se doveva essere una toccata e fuga e stavi meglio in altri posti ...che te ne fai di due blog addirittura?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando scrivo da smartphone sembro  un anlfabeta.


prova a dettare il testo, a volte funziona


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando scrivo da smartphone sembro un anlfabeta.


solo da smartphone??  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> i rossi e i verdi anonimi sono assurdi da sempre ,ai tempi mi sembrava che foste tutti d'accordo sul fatto che non vi pareva così.
> salvo lamentarvene quando toccano a voi.


Non mi sono lamentata.
Leggi sempre male


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non mi sono lamentata.
> Leggi sempre male


io sarò rincoglionita ma ogni volta attacchi la solfa che la gente non accetta la tua incredibile trasgressività e  ti boicotta.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> sul neretto
> forse hai colto
> il nocciolo della questione
> ma tutti scriviamo,
> ...




ero comunque ironica 
Non volevo creare polemiche ...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aggiungo una malignità che me ne farà guadagnare almeno tre o quattro:
> *ma se doveva essere una toccata e fuga e stavi meglio in altri posti *...che te ne fai di due blog addirittura?



ma cosa è che di questa frase ti ha infastidito ?
E' già la seconda o terza volta che la rimarchi?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sarò rincoglionita ma ogni volta attacchi la solfa che la gente non accetta la tua incredibile trasgressività e  ti boicotta.


Questa cosa comincia a diventare pericolosamente troppo verosimile.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa cosa comincia a diventare pericolosamente troppo verosimile.


ok.


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sì, eri cancellata


Ma...ma....noooooooooooo!
ATTENTATOOOOOOO!


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma...ma....noooooooooooo!
> ATTENTATOOOOOOO!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> solo da smartphone??  :rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:
Kreti che non sei altro!
Allora me lo dai?
Giuro che te lo chiedo con gentilezza.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sarò rincoglionita ma ogni volta attacchi la solfa che la gente non accetta la tua incredibile trasgressività e  ti boicotta.


Abbattetemi.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Abbattetemi.


Eh, ma è vero. Dici di no, ma da quello che scrivi pare il contrario, ed in più se uno ti chiede un minimo di spiegazioni in merito o non rispondi coerentemente o glissi proprio.


----------



## Tebe (21 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è vero. Dici di no, ma da quello che scrivi pare il contrario, ed in più se uno ti chiede un minimo di spiegazioni in merito o non rispondi coerentemente o glissi proprio.


Ok.


----------



## Tebina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Che bello!!!! Tebina è tornata e pure il blog!
Bene ora lo cancello.
:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> Che bello!!!! Tebina è tornata e pure il blog!
> Bene ora lo cancello.
> :rotfl:


e me allora? a me non me lo fanno aprire....
mi ignorano totalmente....


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> ero comunque ironica
> Non volevo creare polemiche ...


 lo so
ma il mio sproloquio
era solo per dire
che vivi e lascia vivere
in generale dovrebbe essere
la regola base di convivenza


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

noooo un'altra trasgressiva vittimista noooooo.scherzo , bella di mamma:mrgreen:





miss acacia ha detto:


> e me allora? a me non me lo fanno aprire....
> mi ignorano totalmente....


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> noooo un'altra trasgressiva vittimista noooooo.scherzo , bella di mamma:mrgreen:


noooo il mio blog sarebbe stato sulle differenze culturali tra l italia e l inghilterra e qualche tips e consiglio per qualcuno che mai decidessi di trasferirsi qui....:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> noooo il mio blog sarebbe stato sulle differenze culturali tra l italia e l inghilterra e qualche tips e consiglio per qualcuno che mai decidessi di trasferirsi qui....:mrgreen:


perchè non lo apri?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè non lo apri?


l ho scritto.....perche mi ignoranio....
allora quando sono andata nella sezione apposita mi chiese una chiave......alche io non sapendo a che chiave si riferisse ho scritto a Quibb CHE NON MI HA MAI RISPOSTO.....
alche ho addotto che non me lo vogliono far aprire....ecco.
magari hanno pensato come te che volevo aprire un blog trasgresso-invittimito.... MA NO!! NON FU COSI!!

EDIT: ho notato l errore nella consecutio temporum.....ma non l ho cambiato....


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> l ho scritto.....perche mi ignoranio....
> allora quando sono andata nella sezione apposita* mi chiese una chiave..*....alche io non sapendo a che chiave si riferisse ho scritto a Quibb CHE NON MI HA MAI RISPOSTO.....
> alche ho addotto che non me lo vogliono far aprire....ecco.
> magari hanno pensato come te che volevo aprire un blog trasgresso-invittimito.... MA NO!! NON FU COSI!!
> ...


strana sta cosa, sei sicura? riprova un po' perché non mi risulta.
a meno che non ci sia un limite di messaggi


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> strana sta cosa, sei sicura? riprova un po' perché non mi risulta.
> a meno che non ci sia un limite di messaggi


mi sa che aveva a che fare con la privacy.....
non ne sono sicura,....potessi fare un print screen te lo farei.....ma non credo si possa fare...oppure tu che ci parli con quello diglielo per favore.....o almeno se mi dice se devo aspettare, se e' per i messaggi, se e' perche sono stata un po porcella in passato....bohh


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> mi sa che aveva a che fare con la privacy.....
> non ne sono sicura,....potessi fare un print screen te lo farei.....ma non credo si possa fare...oppure tu che ci parli con quello diglielo per favore.....o almeno se mi dice se devo aspettare, se e' per i messaggi, se e' perche sono stata un po porcella in passato....bohh


io? ma se mi ha bannata e poi ha chiesto un sondaggio per riammettermi quando il sondaggio faceva paura.
anvedi queste....se volete vi batto a far la vittima ...tente


----------



## Caciottina (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io? ma se mi ha bannata e poi ha chiesto un sondaggio per riammettermi quando il sondaggio faceva paura.
> anvedi queste....se volete vi batto a far la vittima ...tente



allora non ho speranze.....bene ....allora saro costrtetta a creare 1000 discussioni al riguardo.....
io lo faccio eh....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io? ma se mi ha bannata e poi ha chiesto un sondaggio per riammettermi quando il sondaggio faceva paura.
> anvedi queste....se volete vi batto a far la vittima ...tente


Tu ti autobannasti...

Chi è causa del suo mal
pianga lo stesso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Certo che quella volta foste giuocate a dovere...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu ti autobannasti...
> 
> Chi è causa del suo mal
> pianga lo stesso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


ed ora brunetta fa finta di non conoscermi...m'immolai per lei.me tapina


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed ora brunetta fa finta di non conoscermi...m'immolai per lei.me tapina


muuuuuuuhhh .... Che t'e' successo ?!?!?!


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> muuuuuuuhhh .... Che t'e' successo ?!?!?!


roba di tanto tempo fa, la famigerata era glaciale.
brrrrr


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

Mini crostini contadini
Sgranate su una fettina di pane tostata piccoli pezzi di pecorino e una fava lessa, alternandoli, e spolverate con pepe nero e un filo di olio di oliva.


Tazzine a sorpresa
Nelle tazzine da caffè create uno strato di dadini di pane da toast, aggiungete un cucchiaino di pesto e mezzo pomodorino ciliegia, e scaldate in microonde.


Feta e pere
Sui crostini spalmante un po’ di miele, ponete un cubetto di formaggio greco Feta, un quarto di fetta di pera (sottile) e guarnite con mezzo gheriglio di noce.


Cocktail al cucchiaio
Sui cucchiaini spalmate un po’ di salsa cocktail, ponete una coda di gambero (si trovano già pronte) e spolverate con curry o zafferano


Fagottini ripieni
Prendete il prosciutto cotto di Praga e ponete al centro della fetta di mezza pesca fresca. Chiudete a pacchetto e fermate con mezzo stuzzicadenti.


Bicchierini fantasia
Frullate tonno, maionese e pane in cassetta fino ad avere una spuma: mettetela in piccoli bicchieri da vodka in vetro e ponete all’interno un piccolo gambo di sedano.


Cucchiai aromatici
Disponete sui cucchiaini una pallina di formaggio caprino saporito, in cui avrete prima emulsionato erba cipollina. Guarnite con briciole di cracker.


Pasticcini salati
Tagliate grossolanamente la mortadella e i pistacchi e impastateli con formaggio spalmabile. Fate della palline e mettetele nella carta dei pasticcini.


Finto sushi
Usate gli avanzi del riso o risotto, fateli a palline o blocchetti e arrotolateli con lo speck, o la bresaola tagliata spessa. Al posto del wasabi usate maionese o pesto!


Uva granellata
Mescolate formaggio spalmabile con un po’ di taleggio molle o gorgonzola. Fate rotolare un acino di uva bianca nella crema di formaggio e cospargete con granella di pistacchi.
 Se questi li vuoi usare come antipasti poi puoi fare una buona tagliatella al tartufo o un filetto al balsamico o altro ciao :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> roba di tanto tempo fa, la famigerata era glaciale.
> brrrrr


È stupenda :up:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È stupenda :up:


tu parlavi della mucca ed io ti ho risposto di altro , vabbé .tipo i vecchietti alla fermata:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu parlavi della mucca ed io ti ho risposto di altro , vabbé .tipo i vecchietti alla fermata:mrgreen:


E continuo a non capirci un cappero ... Annamo bene !!!!!:rotfl::rotflassami l'amplifon e gli occhiali con le lenti da 3 cm  Min,  che li  devo aver lasciati a casa tua:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> l ho scritto.....perche mi ignoranio....
> allora quando sono andata nella sezione apposita mi chiese una chiave......alche io non sapendo a che chiave si riferisse ho scritto a Quibb CHE NON MI HA MAI RISPOSTO.....
> alche ho addotto che non me lo vogliono far aprire....ecco.
> magari hanno pensato come te che volevo aprire un blog trasgresso-invittimito.... MA NO!! NON FU COSI!!
> ...


ma penso che potrai fare un blog senza problemi. riprova. i diritti ci sono.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mini crostini contadini
> Sgranate su una fettina di pane tostata piccoli pezzi di pecorino e una fava lessa, alternandoli, e spolverate con pepe nero e un filo di olio di oliva.
> 
> 
> ...


yum!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E continuo a non capirci un cappero ... Annamo bene !!!!!:rotfl::rotflassami l'amplifon e gli occhiali con le lenti da 3 cm  Min,  che li  devo aver lasciati a casa tua:rotfl::rotfl:


l'Era Glaciale III era l'esclusione di un nutrito gruppo di utenti dal forum (se non ticordo male, 36), che si erano azzardati a votare un sondaggio che essenzialmente offriva una sola risposta. Il sondaggio era studiato per individuare un gruppo di simpatizzanti e quindi fu applicato il taglio a tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed ora brunetta fa finta di non conoscermi...m'immolai per lei.me tapina


Ma vedi?
Tu ti fidi di Brunetta

Io no.

Visto?

Cioè ti pongo anch'io difronte ad una scelta...
Pache bote o misto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> l'Era Glaciale III era l'esclusione di un nutrito gruppo di utenti dal forum (se non ticordo male, 36), che si erano azzardati a votare un sondaggio che essenzialmente offriva una sola risposta. Il sondaggio era studiato per individuare un gruppo di simpatizzanti e quindi fu applicato il taglio a tradimento.


Ma onore ai caduti.
Non morirono...

Ma caddero di nuovo qua dentro!

A tradimento....


----------



## Innominata (21 Ottobre 2013)

Il fatto che mi manchi totalmente questo pezzo di storia mi rende una persona monca e limitata.


----------



## Flavia (21 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> noooo il mio blog sarebbe stato sulle differenze culturali tra l italia e l inghilterra e qualche tips e consiglio per qualcuno che mai decidessi di trasferirsi qui....:mrgreen:


:up:
l'idea mi pare splendida
seguo alcuni blog di persone
che si sono trasferite
sia in Inghilterra che in Germania
quando scrissi io nel blog
non ricordo di aver inserito
chiavi, codici, o codicilli...


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mini crostini contadini
> Sgranate su una fettina di pane tostata piccoli pezzi di pecorino e una fava lessa, alternandoli, e spolverate con pepe nero e un filo di olio di oliva.
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco dov'erano! Grazie!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> l'Era Glaciale III era l'esclusione di un nutrito gruppo di utenti dal forum (se non ticordo male, 36), che si erano azzardati a votare un sondaggio che essenzialmente offriva una sola risposta. Il sondaggio era studiato per individuare un gruppo di simpatizzanti e quindi fu applicato il taglio a tradimento.


Per la miseria in confronto Richelieu vi fa un baffo


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ecco dov'erano! Grazie!


Ho seriamente lasciato a casa di Min occhialoni da talpa e amplifon :mrgreen: Ma dove cacchio avevo postato le ricette  sono fusa è ufficiale :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho seriamente lasciato a casa di Min occhialoni da talpa e amplifon :mrgreen: Ma dove cacchio avevo postato le ricette  sono fusa è ufficiale :mrgreen:


c'era tebe boicottata dalle suore piangenti e dai preti languidi quando sono arrivata io come crudelia demon però vestita da mucca, il conte che mi inseguiva perché scambiommi con brunetta , flavia che portava fuori ciccio e parlava in inglese con miss...e in tutto ciò fiammetta postava ricette.
ci vuole un'altra era glaciale


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'era tebe boicottata dalle suore piangenti e dai preti languidi quando sono arrivata io come crudelia demon però vestita da mucca, il conte che mi inseguiva perché scambiommi con brunetta , flavia che portava fuori ciccio e parlava in inglese con miss...e in tutto ciò fiammetta postava ricette.
> ci vuole un'altra era glaciale


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Come faccio a non ridere che c'ho il marito sul divano e non gli posso spiegare il perché?!?!?!?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho seriamente lasciato a casa di Min occhialoni da talpa e amplifon :mrgreen: Ma dove cacchio avevo postato le ricette  sono fusa è ufficiale :mrgreen:


Ma io le ho trovate lo stesso... :sonar: :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per la miseria in confronto Richelieu vi fa un baffo


Peccarono d'orgoglio.
Io le avvisai tutte.
Ce ne fosse stata una a darmi ascolto.

No eh?
E super subdolamente...dicevo...

non me lo ricordo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'era tebe boicottata dalle suore piangenti e dai preti languidi quando sono arrivata io come crudelia demon però vestita da mucca, il conte che mi inseguiva perché scambiommi con brunetta , flavia che portava fuori ciccio e parlava in inglese con miss...e in tutto ciò fiammetta postava ricette.
> ci vuole un'altra era glaciale


Non mi ricordo di averti scambiato con brunetta...
Arricciai solo il naso
quando ti fecero tornare...

Ma secondo me dietro le quinte, te e brunilde ve la ridete....

Ma tanto oramai i giochi sono fatti no?

E avete perso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Come faccio a non ridere che c'ho il marito sul divano e non gli posso spiegare il perché?!?!?!?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E speta che parli della maledizione del conte.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'era tebe boicottata dalle suore piangenti e dai preti languidi quando sono arrivata io come crudelia demon però vestita da mucca, il conte che mi inseguiva perché scambiommi con brunetta , flavia che portava fuori ciccio e parlava in inglese con miss...e in tutto ciò fiammetta postava ricette.
> ci vuole un'altra era glaciale


E pensa che mi so accorta stasera  di aver postato nel 3D sbagliato  Mi tocca andare dal neurologo e dal geriatra :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Come faccio a non ridere che c'ho il marito sul divano e non gli posso spiegare il perché?!?!?!?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Come no!!! gli dici che hai letto una battuta da cabaret :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo di averti scambiato con brunetta...
> Arricciai solo il naso
> quando ti fecero tornare...
> 
> ...


Ma ad un certo punto escon fuori i moschettieri??!!! Ohibò non ci sto capendo una mizzica... Santa ignoranza


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ad un certo punto escon fuori i moschettieri??!!! Ohibò non ci sto capendo una mizzica... Santa ignoranza


Hai voglia eh....
Siam sempre sui torrioni...
E quando il principe Lothar dice all'armi le maestre stan sparando...

Noi stiamo in carampana!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo di averti scambiato con brunetta...
> Arricciai solo il naso
> quando ti fecero tornare...
> 
> ...


non ho né quarte, né quinte, non so come dirtelo.
mi sa che brunilde se deve ridere lo fa o lo ha fatto a mie spese.che gran vittima sono


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho né quarte, né quinte, non so come dirtelo.
> mi sa che brunilde se deve ridere lo fa o lo ha fatto a mie spese.che gran vittima sono


Ah si vero sono terze piucheeccedenti...

Mah secondo me Brunilde ti invidia...

Sai com'è.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si vero sono terze piucheeccedenti...
> 
> Mah secondo me Brunilde ti invidia...
> 
> Sai com'è.


 hai la fissa dell'invidia , che tedio.solo una sana e consapevole libidine salva il giovane dallo stress e dall'azione cattolica
notte


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai la fissa dell'invidia , che tedio.solo una sana e consapevole libidine salva il giovane dallo stress e dall'azione cattolica
> notte


E ma tu adori essere invidiata no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il fatto che mi manchi totalmente questo pezzo di storia mi rende una persona monca e limitata.


*Per ripassare*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2013)

*Il famoso sondaggio*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ora basta però ... vado a controllare i trimellini


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ma chi e' persa?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Il famoso sondaggio*


Ah quindi una scissione ... Conosco il metodo :carneval: Già successo non qui ovviamente:carneval: Be ma sta persa a ben pensarci i aveva un nick adeguato  visto che se n'è andata quindi si è persa per strada. Quindi sondaggio che ha automaticamente fatto scissare i pro ???? Ma dai ordinaria amministrazione chissà che credevo :smile: Giorno


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2013)

ordinaria amministrazione la cancellazione di 34 utenti corretti per la semplice adesione ad un sondaggio pro qualcuno che non si capisce perché debba essere bannato non è propriamente normale amministrazione.
tieni conto che anche se oggi lo facessero a favore del conte, per dirne uno del quale tutto si può dire meno che simpatizzi , voterei comunque .
voi no?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Io farei una cerchia di amici per dare dei rossi all'admin e bannarlo..!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Kreti che non sei altro!
> Allora me lo dai?
> Giuro che te lo chiedo con gentilezza.
> ...


ahhaaahhaha
Allora li leggi i miei post. Non sei solo una meteora di passaggio. :rotfl:

Manca l'altro punto fondamentale ma te l'ho promesso quindi un giorno quando saremo in uno spizio sarà tutto tuo. Molle e raggrinzito. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ordinaria amministrazione la cancellazione di 34 utenti corretti per la semplice adesione ad un sondaggio pro qualcuno che non si capisce perché debba essere bannato non è propriamente normale amministrazione.
> tieni conto che anche se oggi lo facessero a favore del conte, per dirne uno del quale tutto si può dire meno che simpatizzi , voterei comunque .
> voi no?


Si.
Allora non votai perchè che rientrasse o meno mi era indifferente e l'opzione non c'era
Su questo discorso ormai è chiaro che la penso esattamente come te


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si.
> Allora non votai perchè che rientrasse o meno mi era indifferente e l'opzione non c'era
> Su questo discorso ormai è chiaro che la penso esattamente come te


sono consapevole di essere noiosa ma leggere normale amministrazione mi fa inalberare .e non è colpa di fiammetta ; è che , come dicevo allora,è troppo facile pensare che ci siano motivazioni.
ma non c'erano


----------



## Lui (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io farei una cerchia di amici per dare dei rossi all'admin e bannarlo..!


ottima idea: è la tua?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono consapevole di essere noiosa ma leggere normale amministrazione mi fa inalberare .e non è colpa di fiammetta ; è che , come dicevo allora,è troppo facile pensare che ci siano motivazioni.
> ma non c'erano


Sei noiosa per chi non vuole sentirsi dire certe cose. Per il resto credo sia giusto ribadire il concetto tanto per dare anche un'altra versione dei fatti.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ottima idea: è la tua?



Bene siamo in due al momento.

Admin Lui ha aderito al rosso for you.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ordinaria amministrazione la cancellazione di 34 utenti corretti per la semplice adesione ad un sondaggio pro qualcuno che non si capisce perché debba essere bannato non è propriamente normale amministrazione.
> tieni conto che anche se oggi lo facessero a favore del conte, per dirne uno del quale tutto si può dire meno che simpatizzi , voterei comunque .
> voi no?


Ma ometti particolare importantissimo.
Facile dirla così...

E io non vorrei mai che votassi per me....

Lo sentireri come un tentativo di cuccarmi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si.
> Allora non votai perchè che rientrasse o meno mi era indifferente e l'opzione non c'era
> Su questo discorso ormai è chiaro che la penso esattamente come te


E fosti saggia...
O capisti il messaggio che cercavo di far passare...

Infatti la questione era tra Persa ed Admin.
Non tra Admin e il suo forum.

E lui è bavarese.
Il che significa:
Disse quando Persa chiarisce con me la riammetto.

Persa non si abbassò mai a fare quello che cortesemente Admin le chiedeva....

Ma preferì mandare avanti le galoppine....

Laonde per cui
quinci fuor quete 
la lanose fighe.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ordinaria amministrazione la cancellazione di 34 utenti corretti per la semplice adesione ad un sondaggio pro qualcuno che non si capisce perché debba essere bannato non è propriamente normale amministrazione.
> tieni conto che anche se oggi lo facessero a favore del conte, per dirne uno del quale tutto si può dire meno che simpatizzi , voterei comunque .
> voi no?


A me piacerebbe che facessi i nomi di questi 34 utenti corretti,perchè in mezzo a 34 ci sono finiti anche quelli corretti,ma ti assicuro che non erano tutti"corretti"!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E fosti saggia...
> O capisti il messaggio che cercavo di far passare...
> 
> Infatti la questione era tra Persa ed Admin.
> ...


non credo fosse saggezza
Se ci fosse stata la voce che mi era indefferente che rientrasse avrei votato
E ti dico di più se ci fosse un sondaggio che chiede se pensiamo che fosse un ingiustizia bannare persa e chi votò per riammetterla voterei si.
E amen se mi bananno. Non corro dietro a un'idea che non condivido


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ordinaria amministrazione la cancellazione di 34 utenti corretti per la semplice adesione ad un sondaggio pro qualcuno che non si capisce perché debba essere bannato non è propriamente normale amministrazione.
> tieni conto che anche se oggi lo facessero a favore del conte, per dirne uno del quale tutto si può dire meno che simpatizzi , voterei comunque .
> voi no?


Capisci Admin,
Perchè io ero contrario che riammettessi Minerva?
Dopo io lo sapevo che per tutta la vita

tirava avanti questa litania no?


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci Admin,
> Perchè io ero contrario che riammettessi Minerva?
> Dopo io lo sapevo che per tutta la vita
> 
> tirava avanti questa litania no?


Vabbè minerva è nostalgica....si affeziona anche a persone di merda...!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bene siamo in due al momento.
> 
> Admin Lui ha aderito al rosso for you.




mamma, pierino ha pisciato dal trampolino!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci Admin,
> Perchè io ero contrario che riammettessi Minerva?
> Dopo io lo sapevo che per tutta la vita
> 
> tirava avanti questa litania no?


Io dico sempre: se mi tagliassi la barba, allora trovereste ben presto un altro difetto, peggiore e meno facile da eliminare.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mamma, pierino ha pisciato dal trampolino!


Ah si? sfida fu..! minchia ci apro un treddì per il rosso all'admin.. yuppihh! :dito:


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2013)

banniamo l'admin!





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io dico sempre: se mi tagliassi la barba, allora trovereste ben presto un altro difetto, peggiore e meno facile da eliminare.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io dico sempre: se mi tagliassi la barba, allora trovereste ben presto un altro difetto, peggiore e meno facile da eliminare.


Si ma è giusto che le perfettine
Imparino ogni tanto a guardare la loro pagliuzza no?
No sempre la trave altrui...


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma è giusto che le perfettine
> Imparino ogni tanto a guardare la loro pagliuzza no?
> No sempre la trave altrui...


ma non era il contrario


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non era il contrario


No.
Noi sappiamo di avere le travi e tu la pagliuzza.
Ti diciamo solo, dei perchè guardi sempre le nostre travi?
Guarda qualche volta la tua pagliuzza...no?

Noi abbiamo la trave...in mezzo alle gambe no?
Voi la pagliuzza...

Infatti piglia foco con niente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Noi sappiamo di avere le travi e tu la pagliuzza.
> Ti diciamo solo, dei perchè guardi sempre le nostre travi?
> Guarda qualche volta la tua pagliuzza...no?
> ...


L'idea di Minni che guarda le altrui travi è disturbante.


----------



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2013)

non è ammissibile, sia messo a verbale che io non guardo le travi a nessuno!





Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'idea di Minni che guarda le altrui travi è disturbante.


----------



## Fabry (22 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> l'Era Glaciale III era l'esclusione di un nutrito gruppo di utenti dal forum (se non ticordo male, 36), che si erano azzardati a votare un sondaggio che essenzialmente offriva una sola risposta. Il sondaggio era studiato per individuare un gruppo di simpatizzanti e quindi fu applicato il taglio a tradimento.



Mi piacerebbe che tu riportassi tutti i nick che hai bannato....si scoprirebbe che fra i *"simpatizzanti" *che così incautamente nomini c'erano dei nick tipo la Matraini ed altri che non simpatizzavano per Persa, ma semplicemente votarono a favore del suo non allontanamento, cosa ben diversa da quello che affermi. La realtà è che hai applicato la legge del taglione, per far fuori quei nick che davano fastidio ( pochi in realtà ) hai bannato 36 ( come affermi tu ) nick... salvo poi far rientrare e pure di corsa quelli che avevi incautamente  fatto fuori (sbagliando) per intercessione di qualcuno... gli altri pur non simpatizzando per Persa furono semplicemente dimenticati.... 

P.S. per coloro che non conoscono la storia sbrigatevi a leggere questo post, presto potrebbe scomparire.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che tu riportassi tutti i nick che hai bannato....si scoprirebbe che fra i *"simpatizzanti" *che così incautamente nomini c'erano dei nick tipo la Matraini ed altri che non simpatizzavano per Persa, ma semplicemente votarono a favore del suo non allontanamento, cosa ben diversa da quello che affermi. La realtà è che hai applicato la legge del taglione, per far fuori quei nick che davano fastidio ( pochi in realtà ) hai bannato 36 ( come affermi tu ) nick... salvo poi far rientrare e pure di corsa quelli che avevi incautamente fatto fuori (sbagliando) per intercessione di qualcuno... gli altri pur non simpatizzando per Persa furono semplicemente dimenticati....
> 
> P.S. per coloro che non conoscono la storia sbrigatevi a leggere questo post, presto potrebbe scomparire.


io non so manco chi e' persa....
pero non so piegarmi quanto male un utente possa fare per essere bannata e tutto quello che ho letto nel sondaggio....
c'ha fatto sta piovera ragazza, donna, non so.... (sono in crisi di un quarto di eta)


----------



## Sole (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che tu riportassi tutti i nick che hai bannato....si scoprirebbe che fra i *"simpatizzanti" *che così incautamente nomini c'erano dei nick tipo la Matraini ed altri che non simpatizzavano per Persa, ma semplicemente votarono a favore del suo non allontanamento, cosa ben diversa da quello che affermi. La realtà è che hai applicato la legge del taglione, per far fuori quei nick che davano fastidio ( pochi in realtà ) hai bannato 36 ( come affermi tu ) nick... *salvo poi far rientrare e pure di corsa quelli che avevi incautamente  fatto fuori (sbagliando) per intercessione di qualcuno... gli altri pur non simpatizzando per Persa furono semplicemente dimenticati....
> *
> P.S. per coloro che non conoscono la storia sbrigatevi a leggere questo post, presto potrebbe scomparire.


Ciao Fabry 

Non sparirà, tranqui


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*

Si,è sparito il mio....!


----------



## Fabry (22 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io non so manco chi e' persa....
> pero non so piegarmi quanto male un utente possa fare per essere bannata e tutto quello che ho letto nel sondaggio....
> c'ha fatto sta piovera ragazza, donna, non so.... (sono in crisi di un quarto di eta)


Ciao Miss, scusa ma non ritorno su questa storia è roba vecchia, ho solo puntualizzato che ci sono stati dei nick bannati ingiustamente...oggi li chiamerebbero "danni collaterali o vittime di fuoco amico"


----------



## Caciottina (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ciao Miss, scusa ma non ritorno su questa storia è roba vecchia, ho solo puntualizzato che ci sono stati dei nick bannati ingiustamente...oggi li chiamerebbero "danni collaterali o vittime di fuoco amico"


no no tranquillo....chiedevo perche si disquisisce su questa cosa da un paio di giorni e volevo capire di cosa si stesse parlando....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che tu riportassi tutti i nick che hai bannato....si scoprirebbe che fra i *"simpatizzanti" *che così incautamente nomini c'erano dei nick tipo la Matraini ed altri che non simpatizzavano per Persa, ma semplicemente votarono a favore del suo non allontanamento, cosa ben diversa da quello che affermi. La realtà è che hai applicato la legge del taglione, per far fuori quei nick che davano fastidio ( pochi in realtà ) hai bannato 36 ( come affermi tu ) nick... salvo poi far rientrare e pure di corsa quelli che avevi incautamente  fatto fuori (sbagliando) per intercessione di qualcuno... gli altri pur non simpatizzando per Persa furono semplicemente dimenticati....
> 
> P.S. per coloro che non conoscono la storia sbrigatevi a leggere questo post, presto potrebbe scomparire.


Ma quelli bannati per errore
tornarono immantinente...

Senza fare tante storie...
La contessa mi disse
Conte fai qualcosa
se non vuoi che ti disdegni...

E in men che non si fica
la contessa riapparve


----------



## Fabry (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quelli bannati per errore
> tornarono immantinente...
> 
> Senza fare tante storie...
> ...



E bravo il Pinceton, così io ed altri saremmo stati bannati giustamente...dopo il ban mandai una mail chiedendo cortesemente all'amministratore quale ne fosse il motivo...non ebbi nessuna risposta, azzo hai ragione che pirla sono... non ho chiesto la tua intercessione... Non mi risulta che tu fossi l'amministratore del forum. Ed allora la domanda sorge spontanea ( come diceva Lubrano ) come mai hai tutto questo potere ?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> E bravo il Pinceton, così io ed altri saremmo stati bannati giustamente...dopo il ban mandai una mail chiedendo cortesemente all'amministratore quale ne fosse il motivo...non ebbi nessuna risposta, azzo hai ragione che pirla sono... non ho chiesto la tua intercessione... Non mi risulta che tu fossi l'amministratore del forum. Ed allora la domanda sorge spontanea ( come diceva Lubrano ) come mai hai tutto questo potere ?


Perchè sono il conte.
Io non ti conoscevo.
Ho interceduto per quelli che conoscevo.

Sul fatto che Admin non ti abbia risposto non so che dirti.

Ricordo che era incazzato per bene.

Lui voleva che Donna Persa rispondesse a lui personalmente su certe questioni.
Ma non ottenne risposta, ma solo azioni di forza per farla riammettere.

Ma mi meraviglio che tu leggi il forum e torni per postare solo sta questione qua.
Ancora ti rode così tanto?

Tanto sai, mi sa che sono tornati tutti...

Non si vive senza sto forum vero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Per ripassare*



ma poi ci siete andati in tribunale?


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Il famoso sondaggio*



ma Persa ha lasciato il voto nel sondaggio o vi ha snobbati alla grande?
o forse quel giorno era a spasso, chissà


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma Persa ha lascito il voto nel sondaggio o vi ha snobbati alla grande?
> o forse quel giorno era a spasso, chissà


Persa era sospesa.
Il sondaggio appunto voleva mostrare quanti erano favorevoli al suo rientro incondizionato.
Il che significava un passo indietro del tedescon.

Ma lui diceva:
Chiarisce con me, la riammetto.

E tanto è vero che quando le acque furono cattive, mandai una persona fidata, da donna Persa a dirle, questi sono i miei numeri, chiariamo che admin si sta incazzando sul serio.

Si parla tanto di libertà no?
Bon nel concetto quibbelkurziano é: io non mi faccio comandare da nessuno.

Per questo lui non si tira na dona in casa!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Persa era sospesa.
> Il sondaggio appunto voleva mostrare quanti erano favorevoli al suo rientro incondizionato.
> Il che significava un passo indietro del tedescon.
> 
> ...


E' pure vero che si nutre di cavalli morti trovati alle sponde dei fiumi, ricordiamolo. E che dorme e ringiovanisce tornando indietro nel tempo, anche.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' pure vero che si nutre di cavalli morti trovati alle sponde dei fiumi, ricordiamolo. E che dorme e ringiovanisce tornando indietro nel tempo, anche.


E vive in un luogo dimenticato da dio e dagli uomini.


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

non è che sia importante ... 

ma non vedo in che cosa stia una "lezione di vita". 

inoltre, per chi non è pratico di certe cose, non riconosce
che una "doppelte-Bejahung" (un doppio si), non da senso in un sondaggio ... 
proprio perché, non sonda nulla, perciò o è nullo, o c'è qualcosa
o riconferma ciò che chiede ... proprio fuori logica. 

questo è giocare un po' sporco. perché una domanda a riguardo è stata posta
e non ha ricevuto risposta. giocare sull'ignoranza o l'ingenuità ... mah ... non so. 
non so, se per raggiungere un traguardo bisogna giocare così ... mah ...  

ma non ha importanza ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è che sia importante ...
> 
> ...


Sta di fatto che...
Dopo quell'era
il forum finalmente decollò.
Perchè finalmente era la casa di tutti
e non solo di certi.

E il signor Admin ha realizzato il suo sogno.

Dimettersi dalla moderazione attiva

e divenire un' entità astratta.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E me ne è venuta in mente un'altra.
Persa pensava che io fossi un clone di Admin.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sta di fatto che...
> *Dopo quell'era
> il forum finalmente decollò.*
> Perchè finalmente era la casa di tutti
> ...



però una cosa la vorrei dire, in generale, non sapendo nulla di nulla e non tirando in ballo nessun nick

che mi sembra "peggio", nel senso di inutile ridondanza, chi "seguiva" ed appoggiava supinamente questa particolare utentessa, piuttosto che ella stessa
la quale poteva essere contrastata in altri modi, ovvero quelli usuali che tutti conosciamo


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sta di fatto che...
> Dopo quell'era
> il forum finalmente decollò.
> Perchè finalmente era la casa di tutti
> ...



Ciao

non sto contestando o chiedendo in riguardo se fosse giusto o sbagliato
il fatto che Persa rimanesse o meno ... 

ma il modo di ingannare gli utenti ... non è pulito. e visto che alcuni poi sono stati 
riemessi, proprio alcuni che hanno votato a favore ... bastava allora soffermarsi e elencare
chi "dava fastidio" / " non permetteva un regolare svolgimento" (non so come dire ...),
e bannare. fine della storia. perché si sapeva allora chi erano ... 
ma questi giochi ... sinceramente Conte, lasciano dell'amaro. 

e la frase, "non si lascia comandare da nessuno", sta benissimo. 
allora fuori. senza questi giochi ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però una cosa la vorrei dire, in generale, non sapendo nulla di nulla e non tirando in ballo nessun nick
> 
> che mi sembra "peggio", nel senso di inutile ridondanza, chi "seguiva" ed appoggiava supinamente questa particolare utentessa, piuttosto che ella stessa
> la quale poteva essere contrastata in altri modi, ovvero quelli usuali che tutti conosciamo



E ma quei modi non c'erano.
Eri nel suo occhio destro vivevi.
Eri nel suo occhio sinistro morivi.

La frase d'ordine era questa:
Secondo me questo utente sarebbe da bannare.

E ti arrivava il ban.

Per essere nell'occhio destro dovevi essere:
Femmina.
Tradita.
Separarti.

A me non andava di certo un ofrum che fosse solo il ricettacolo di tradite che si lamentano di quanto sono stronzi gli uomini.

Poi...
Entrava la traditrice?
Psicopatica.

Adesso Brunilde, che non è certo stupida, ha imparato a non usare certe espressioni...
Che un tempo sortivano un bel quoto...
Adesso sortiscono...
Ehi ma come ti permetti?


----------



## free (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ma quei modi non c'erano.
> Eri nel suo occhio destro vivevi.
> Eri nel suo occhio sinistro morivi.
> 
> ...



ok, però io che sono curiosa di natura, per es. avrei provato a tenere lei e bannare il codazzo
comunque certo, sono scelte personali


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

capisco il fastidio ... prima di qui, sono stata in un forum di amanti ... 
stupendo ... ero il mirino perfetto ... ma con calma si arriva a discutere alla fine. 
anche se non era proprio di quello che volevo discutere ... ma non fa niente.
come esperienza mi è piaciuto molto alla fine ... 
ma capisco il fastidio ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non sto contestando o chiedendo in riguardo se fosse giusto o sbagliato
> il fatto che Persa rimanesse o meno ...
> ...


Gli animi erano tesi.
Ma ognuno può farsi un forum e moderarlo come meglio crede.
Invece fu un braccio di forza con Admin.
Se non fai come diciamo noi sei na merda.
Ovvio che lui dicesse...ah si?
Fora dalle balle.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli animi erano tesi.
> Ma ognuno può farsi un forum e moderarlo come meglio crede.
> Invece fu un braccio di forza con Admin.
> Se non fai come diciamo noi sei na merda.
> ...



ciao patacca...quindi ci sono utenti,che pur essendo stati cacciati,sono tornati con altri nicK???e perche'scusa??non si vive senza questa cazzata,di sito???


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, però io che sono curiosa di natura, per es. avrei provato a tenere lei e bannare il codazzo
> comunque certo, sono scelte personali


Ma il codazzo si manifestò quando si chiese conto ad Admin del motivo della sospensione di Persa.
Lui disse, quando lei mi risponde su quanto le ho chiesto, privatamente, io la riammetto.

Cioè furono le pressioni del codazzo a fargli ideare il sondaggio.

Possibile che nessuno capisca
che il tedescone
meno rogna ha meglio sta?

Invece era un dieci 3d l giorno..Admin free mi ha detto cretina, il conte mi ha molestato, joey blow mi sta sul cazzo, ecc..ecc..ecc...

Un uomo sa tenere a bada bene o male una moglie mogliosa...

Che fa con un manipolo di suore piangenti?
Si esaspera eh?


----------



## sienne (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli animi erano tesi.
> Ma ognuno può farsi un forum e moderarlo come meglio crede.
> Invece fu un braccio di forza con Admin.
> Se non fai come diciamo noi sei na merda.
> ...



Ciao Contino Contuzzo ... :smile:

su questo, non c'è nulla da dire ... 
è il modo ... solo quello. 

sai chi? ... bueno, pues vete! 

esta todo aqui ... eso es todo ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao patacca...quindi ci sono utenti,che pur essendo stati cacciati,sono tornati con altri nicK???e perche'scusa??non si vive senza questa cazzata,di sito???


Embè certo no?
Admin disse...
Qua nessuno ha completamente ragione, nessuno ha completamente torto...
Che tornino e si comportino bene...
E finiamola con la polemiche...infinite...

Poi lui riammise Minerva...
E lei si portò dietro tutte le polemiche no?


----------



## Sole (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ma quei modi non c'erano.
> Eri nel suo occhio destro vivevi.
> Eri nel suo occhio sinistro morivi.
> 
> ...


Ma non è vero 


Quintina era una pluritraditrice, eppure lei stessa ha scritto più volte che Persa con lei si è sempre comportata bene e più avanti, quando si sono conosciute, lei l'ha aiutata molto.

Continuare a falsificare non ha senso, non lo capisco.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero
> 
> 
> Quintina era una pluritraditrice, eppure lei stessa ha scritto più volte che Persa con lei si è sempre comportata bene e più avanti, quando si sono conosciute, lei l'ha aiutata molto.
> ...


Una rondine non fa primavera.
Poi giustamente quintina parla di extraforum.
Io parlo di qui dentro.
E non sto facendo polemica.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè certo no?
> Admin disse...
> Qua nessuno ha completamente ragione, nessuno ha completamente torto...
> Che tornino e si comportino bene...
> ...


Non ci posso credere


----------



## Sole (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una rondine non fa primavera.
> Poi giustamente quintina parla di extraforum.
> *Io parlo di qui dentro.*
> E non sto facendo polemica.


E anche lei parlava di qui dentro. L'ha sempre ribadito.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ordinaria amministrazione la cancellazione di 34 utenti corretti per la semplice adesione ad un sondaggio pro qualcuno che non si capisce perché debba essere bannato non è propriamente normale amministrazione.
> tieni conto che anche se oggi lo facessero a favore del conte, per dirne uno del quale tutto si può dire meno che simpatizzi , voterei comunque .
> voi no?


Ops scusa leggo solo ora :carneval: Il ban è una cosa seria ed è sotto
osto a delle regole precise, se un admin banna  deve esserci un motivo valido per tale regolamentazione, aggiungo che un admin non è tenuto a esplicare in chiaro i motivi, peraltro in alcuni casi le motivazioni potrebbero esser così gravi da valutare una denuncia alla polizia postale, ergo darei per scontato che un ban sia supportato da cose certe non da pruriginosi motivi. Ribadisco non posso valutare la questione in esame nel merito perché non ero qui, chiaro che ho esperienza da admin .... Ciao ( comunque la mucca ME PIASE :smile


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quelli bannati per errore
> tornarono immantinente...
> 
> Senza fare tante storie...
> ...


(????):mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ops scusa leggo solo ora :carneval: Il ban è una cosa seria ed è sotto
> osto a delle regole precise, se un admin banna  deve esserci un motivo valido per tale regolamentazione, aggiungo che un admin non è tenuto a esplicare in chiaro i motivi, peraltro in alcuni casi le motivazioni potrebbero esser così gravi da valutare una denuncia alla polizia postale, ergo *darei per scontato che un ban sia supportato da cose certe *non da pruriginosi motivi. Ribadisco non posso valutare la questione in esame nel merito perché non ero qui, chiaro che ho esperienza da admin .... Ciao ( comunque la mucca ME PIASE :smile


Io non lo darei per scontato, invece.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non lo darei per scontato, invece.


Ripeto non entro nel merito :smile: In linea generale è così :smile: Nel particolare di qui non posso dare una mia opinione quindi mi astengo, di certo non avrei votato il  sondaggio perché il metodo non mi avrebbe convinto  ..così a naso post poco chiaro :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (22 Ottobre 2013)

Andiamo al dunque, se posso permettermi:secondo voi, e chiedo serenamente alla luce dell'interesse e della partecipazione che l'argomento sempre  genera: i tempi sarebbero maturi per un nuovo exit poll per la riammissione dei bannati? O sarebbe auspicabile che lo facesse d'ufficio Admin, tenendo conto delle istanze che provengono dalla base? Una sorta di amnistia?  O va bene così, ed è solo un mero pour parler; oppure sotto sotto c'è una sentita critica di un comportamento che non si condivide?
Domando.Da ignurant.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Andiamo al dunque, se posso permettermi:secondo voi, e chiedo serenamente alla luce dell'interesse e della partecipazione che l'argomento sempre  genera: i tempi sarebbero maturi per un nuovo exit poll per la riammissione dei bannati? O sarebbe auspicabile che lo facesse d'ufficio Admin, tenendo conto delle istanze che provengono dalla base? Una sorta di amnistia?  O va bene così, ed è solo un mero pour parler; oppure sotto sotto c'è una sentita critica di un comportamento che non si condivide?
> Domando.Da ignurant.


Ciao carissimo :up: Boh io sono intervenuta per mia passata esperienza nel generale e perché ieri io è Min ci  eravamo fraintese sulla mucca ... Altro NIN SO !!! :rotfl: Come va tutto ok?


----------



## Sole (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ripeto non entro nel merito :smile: In linea generale è così :smile: Nel particolare di qui non posso dare una mia opinione quindi mi astengo, di certo non avrei votato il  sondaggio perché il metodo non mi avrebbe convinto  ..così a naso post poco chiaro :carneval:


Io invece ci sarei caduta come una pera :unhappy:
Mi sarei fatta trascinare dalla voglia di rendermi utile e fare bene e mi avrebbero bannato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe che tu riportassi tutti i nick che hai bannato....si scoprirebbe che fra i *"simpatizzanti" *che così incautamente nomini c'erano dei nick tipo la Matraini ed altri che non simpatizzavano per Persa, ma semplicemente votarono a favore del suo non allontanamento, cosa ben diversa da quello che affermi. La realtà è che hai applicato la legge del taglione, per far fuori quei nick che davano fastidio ( pochi in realtà ) hai bannato 36 ( come affermi tu ) nick... salvo poi far rientrare e pure di corsa quelli che avevi incautamente  fatto fuori (sbagliando) per intercessione di qualcuno... gli altri pur non simpatizzando per Persa furono semplicemente dimenticati....
> 
> P.S. per coloro che non conoscono la storia sbrigatevi a leggere questo post, presto potrebbe scomparire.


era un sondaggio segreto e tale resta. molti hanno commentato e coloro che sono rimasti grigi, non sono più tornati o hanno cambiato, più tardi, nick.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma poi ci siete andati in tribunale?


no



free ha detto:


> ma Persa ha lasciato il voto nel sondaggio o vi ha snobbati alla grande?
> o forse quel giorno era a spasso, chissà


il sondaggio era attivo per una settimana e P/R era esclusa, non poteva partecipare al voto.


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2013)

*Vabbè*

Allora chiariamo!Queste sono cazzate,un'amministratore ha minacciato un utente di fargli passare i guai,di aspettarlo sotto casa,e di fargli passare problemi seri nell'ambito del suo lavoro,grazie a fantomatici amici potenti!QUESTA è UNA COSA DI UNA GRAVITà INAUDITA!Persa non ha mai preso distanza da quel pezzo di merda di fedifrago,era il suo alter ego!Se a voi non basta, cazzo vostri.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora chiariamo!Queste sono cazzate,un'amministratore ha minacciato un utente di fargli passare i guai,di aspettarlo sotto casa,e di fargli passare problemi seri nell'ambito del suo lavoro,grazie a fantomatici amici potenti!QUESTA è UNA COSA DI UNA GRAVITà INAUDITA!Persa non ha mai preso distanza da quel pezzo di merda di fedifrago,era il suo alter ego!Se a voi non basta, cazzo vostri.


Cacchio da denuncia alla polizia postale  ho fatto una denuncia con relativo esposto alla procura della repubblica per molto meno :carneval: ma so cattiva :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (22 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio da denuncia alla polizia postale  ho fatto una denuncia con relativo esposto alla procura della repubblica per molto meno :carneval: ma so cattiva :carneval:


Ho preferito evitare,perchè so benissimo come vanno a finire..!Aspettavo che intervenissero i suoi amici potenti,poi mi sarei divertito per davvero....!Chi difende quei signori dovrebbe tacere e vergognarsi!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho preferito evitare,perchè so benissimo come vanno a finire..!Aspettavo che intervenissero i suoi amici potenti,poi mi sarei divertito per davvero....!Chi difende quei signori dovrebbe tacere e vergognarsi!


Te lo dico come è andata per me, contattata su Skype da amici comuni e chiesta intercessione, poi ho accettato di dialogare con il tizio fetido :carneval: Che mi ha chiesto di risparmiargli l'onta ..scusandosi bla bla bla ... L'ho lasciato nel dubbio e solo dopo un po' prima che si avviasse una procedura relativa ho ritirato l'esposto ...na mano santa :carneval:


----------



## Fabry (22 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè sono il conte.
> Io non ti conoscevo.
> Ho interceduto per quelli che conoscevo.
> 
> ...



Mi interessa l'argomento e continuerò a leggere e a dir la verità mi sembra che sia tu a non poter farne a meno.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mi interessa l'argomento e continuerò a leggere e a dir la verità mi sembra che sia tu a non poter farne a meno.


Dici?
Io comunque me la spasso...

Ma come facciamo a dire ai traditi supera e dimentica...

Se poi siamo qui ancora  rivangare cose di dugento anni fa?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però una cosa la vorrei dire, in generale, non sapendo nulla di nulla e non tirando in ballo nessun nick
> 
> che mi sembra "peggio", nel senso di inutile ridondanza, chi "seguiva" ed appoggiava supinamente questa particolare utentessa, piuttosto che ella stessa
> la quale poteva essere contrastata in altri modi, ovvero quelli usuali che tutti conosciamo


Il problema non era tanto lei, in quanto già esclusa, che per il numero di utenti che in barba al comportamento che ha portato a questa esclusione volevano che tornasse. Cioè senza rivangare il passato, un comportamento che non sarebbe stato tollerato da un utente diverso, quale ad esempio oscuro o il conte, o me stesso. Per lei quindi si voleva fare l'eccezione. E quella eccezione non ci poteva essere. Non in un forum dove tutti hanno un'*equa* voce in capitolo.

Ora, se prendi il mio sondaggio, era tagliato su misura per un tipo di persone che invece la pensano diversamente, cioè che sia assolutamente tollerabile un comportamento inaccettabile per una persona che abbia una certa stima.

O se vogliamo dirlo diversamente, ho fatto una legge a favore di Berlusconi e l'ho fatta votare, perché così sapevo chi era di Berlusconi e li ho silurati tutti assieme.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Mi interessa l'argomento e continuerò a leggere e a dir la verità mi sembra che sia tu a non poter farne a meno.


Poi fabry
io ho chiesto ad Admin
per quelli che si sono personalmente rivolti a me...
In quanto non bannato...

Tu non mi hai chiesto niente...
manco me ne ero accorto che eri stato bannato

NOn fu di massa
ma solo di votanti no?

Nessuno votava
nessuno si dannava...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> E bravo il Pinceton, così io ed altri saremmo stati bannati giustamente...dopo il ban mandai una mail chiedendo cortesemente all'amministratore quale ne fosse il motivo...non ebbi nessuna risposta, azzo hai ragione che pirla sono... non ho chiesto la tua intercessione... *Non mi risulta che tu fossi l'amministratore del forum*. Ed allora la domanda sorge spontanea ( come diceva Lubrano ) come mai hai tutto questo potere ?


nemmeno a me


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> E bravo il Pinceton, così io ed altri saremmo stati bannati giustamente...dopo il ban mandai una mail chiedendo cortesemente all'amministratore quale ne fosse il motivo...non ebbi nessuna risposta, azzo hai ragione che pirla sono... non ho chiesto la tua intercessione... Non mi risulta che tu fossi l'amministratore del forum. Ed allora la domanda sorge spontanea ( come diceva Lubrano ) come mai hai tutto questo potere ?


Potere?! Ma su cosa, su un forum in internet? Potere?!?!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potere?! Ma su cosa, su un forum in internet? Potere?!?!


SI
Dopo Orson Welles
Conte pinceton e il sessantanovesimo potere.


----------



## Alessandra (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma come non hai le autorizzazioni!
> Minchia. Stasera devo controllare.
> Che Robe strane succedono.
> Noooooooooo il sotto forum quello privato sta tentando di imbavagliarmi!
> ...



Anch'io!! :smile::smile::smile:
non vedo l'ora di leggerti!
:smile:


----------



## Fabry (23 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi fabry
> io ho chiesto ad Admin
> per quelli che si sono personalmente rivolti a me...
> In quanto non bannato...
> ...


Ma che strano, tiri fuori battutine e risatine da trivio però eviti alla grande di ribattere ai miei appunti...ma anche così è perfetto, sono bastate le tue risposte a chiarire la situazione...continua pure a rimarcare che bastava chiedere a te per evitare il ban...

Stammi bene pinceton


----------



## job (23 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il problema non era tanto lei, in quanto già esclusa, che per il numero di utenti che in barba al comportamento che ha portato a questa esclusione volevano che tornasse. Cioè senza rivangare il passato, un comportamento che non sarebbe stato tollerato da un utente diverso, quale ad esempio oscuro o il conte, o me stesso. Per lei quindi si voleva fare l'eccezione. E quella eccezione non ci poteva essere. Non in un forum dove tutti hanno un'*equa* voce in capitolo.
> 
> Ora, se prendi il mio sondaggio, era tagliato su misura per un tipo di persone che invece la pensano diversamente, cioè che sia assolutamente tollerabile un comportamento inaccettabile per una persona che abbia una certa stima.
> 
> *O se vogliamo dirlo diversamente, ho fatto una legge a favore di Berlusconi e l'ho fatta votare, perché così sapevo chi era di Berlusconi e li ho silurati tutti assieme*.


Un'attitudine veramente geniale! Corretta, sensata, equilibrata, responsabile e nonostante ciò anche divertente! Complimenti! 

A mio parere Persa era solo un pretesto. Secondo me il tuo vero obiettivo con l'applicazione del ban di massa era quello di mettere a tacere gli ex gestori Fedifrago e Bruja. In quel periodo Fedifrago te ne diceva di tutti i colori.
La trentina di utenti bannati sono stati solo un effetto collaterale come nell'uso delle bombe “intelligenti” americane.
Tu di solito sei una brava persona, sei paziente, umile e educato ma, secondo me, in quel momento ti sei comportato in modo arrogante e vigliacco: hai tradito le due persone che assieme a te hanno speso un sacco di tempo e energie per mettere in piedi questo forum, le hai prima estromesse e poi imbavagliate.
Non è stato nemmeno il primo tradimento: poco prima tutti e tre avevate tradito i moderatori, revocando i poteri di moderazione. Quest'ultimo tradimento è stato ben meno grave: l'eliminazione dei moderatori era giustificata dal timore di azioni legali da parte di utenti offesi, dall'assunzione di responsabilità in prima persona e robe del genere.

A mio parere la tua analisi sull'andamento del forum in quel periodo era completamente equivocata.
Leggevi un 5% del forum, ne capivi il 2% e quel 2% lo fraintendevi completamente, un po' perché non sei italiano ma soprattutto perché, a mio parere, hai un modo ben bizzarro (un po' stravagante :smile di ragionare.

Verena e Persa erano le due colonne portanti del forum, rispondevano a tutti, discutevano instancabilmente con tutti. Erano due persone intelligenti, sapevano argomentare, erano autorevoli e la loro opinione era tenuta in considerazione.
Erano autorevoli, non autoritarie.
A volte sostenevano che con alcuni utenti fosse necessaria una “terapia d'urto” (sull'opportunità di questo tipo di approccio ne abbiamo discusso diverse volte), adoperavano parole un po' più dure ma non sono mai state arroganti. Probabilmente qualcuno se ne sarà anche risentito come succede spesso nel forum anche oggi, ma a mio parere non era nulla di grave. Ricordo che una volta Persa mi ha dato dell'omofobo (in quell'occasione Alex mi ha augurato di avere un figlio omosessuale: quello ha la fissa degli auguri agli utenti), ci sono rimasto male perché stimavo Persa, l'ho considerato ingiusto ma non mi sono sparato un colpo in testa per questo. Sono discussioni normali su un forum come nella vita reale.
Chen era superbo e arrogante, Joey Blow lo è (o forse lo fa per atteggiarsi a maschio alfa )  ma Verena e Persa non erano nell'una nell'altra cosa.
Non erano nemmeno talebane fustigatrici di traditori, la foto con i sacchi delle immondizie era un tormentone come tanti altri, solamente il Conte non l'ha ancora capito. Interagivano normalmente con i traditori e spesso creavano con loro lacci di amicizia virtuale. Verena e Grande82 erano traditrici eppure erano grandi amiche di Persa.
Con Farfalla ci sono andate giù pesanti ma quello era un caso molto particolare, potenzialmente capace di generare tragedie, odi e rancori insanabili.
Ricordo un altro caso drammatico di una utente (mi pare di ricordare che avesse una panchina come avatar) che tradiva con un amico di famiglia (un militare, forse un ufficiale dell'esercito): ricordo bene l'asprezza iniziale di Persa e Verena ma anche la dolcezza, il sostegno, l'incoraggiamento amorevole quando questa utente era ridotta ad uno straccio dopo aver deciso di interrompere la relazione con l'amante.
L'unico irriducibile fustigatore dei traditori è sempre stato non Daniele, ma Rabarbaro: l'ha sempre passata liscia perché scrive papiri lunghissimi al limite del comprensibile. 

Persa ce l'aveva con il Conte? Si.
Secondo lei era un personaggio costruito, non una persona reale, a maggior ragione per provenire da Vicenza, terra di Cat e di Chen. Non credeva assolutamente che il Conte e sua moglie potessero essere persone reali in carne e ossa, che potesse esistere un matrimonio così. L'ho anche avvisata che il il Conte era strano forte ma assolutamente reale ma lei no mi ha creduto.
Non pensava che fosse realmente la moglie del Conte a scrivere sul forum nel periodo in cui lui era bannato o che addirittura la moglie lo difendesse chiedendo la sua riammissione al forum.
Persa credeva che il Conte fosse un personaggio e lo trattava come tale.

La tua convinzione che qualcuno nel forum applicasse tecniche di manipolazione descritte dalla PNL è assurda e campata per aria.
Ho letto decine di libri di PNL, ho perso nove giorni della mia vita per diventare Practitioner in PNL e onestamente posso dirti con certezza che di PNL tu non ci hai capito quasi nulla, non ci sei andato nemmeno vicino.
È impossibile applicare tecniche di PNL in un forum.
Esistono si le manipolazioni, i branchi, le provocazioni, le derisioni, le lotte di potere, le offese, il ripetere sempre la stessa bugia fino a quando diventa verità ecc. ma non centrano assolutamente nulla con la PNL.

A mio parere la moderazione democratica coi bollini verdi e rossi è una barzelletta (una cagata pazzesca come direbbe Fantozzi ): non serve a nulla, in tanti anni è servita solo a bannare per qualche minuto Alex.
La verità è che oggi tradimento.net è un forum non moderato. Tutti possono offendere e deridere gli altri utenti certi che non subiranno nessuna sanzione. E va benissimo così. Generalmente le offese avvengono fra utenti di vecchia data, utenti con le spalle larghe, ci si passa sopra e si tira avanti.
Moderare il forum è un'enorme perdita di tempo e di energie: le lamentele e i piagnistei dei puniti di turno sono una rottura di balle inenarrabile (a volte vanno avanti per anni ) oltre che fonte di nuovi litigi e rancori. Alla fine aveva ragione Chen con la sua Stanza 101: il miglior forum possibile è un forum non moderato.

Le offese di Alex a Mari' sono state vomitevoli e hai fatto benissimo a bannare Alex, ma in quella occasione Mari' ha intenzionalmente provocato Alex fino a farlo scoppiare di rabbia.
Da quel che mi ricordo io, Mari' aveva anche le sue ragioni perché nei giorni anteriori alla discussione Alex la stava trattando in modo particolarmente sprezzante (più del solito diciamo, perché i due non si sono mai amati).
Mari' era una brava donna, mi dispiace molto che sia morta, ma aveva anche lei i suoi difetti come tutti noi. Conosceva bene Alex e sapeva toccare i nervi scoperti che lo facevano andare in bestia.
Se ricordo bene, ti sei scandalizzato per il fatto che Persa in quell'occasione abbia dato dei verdi ad Alex per non farlo affondare.
Una volta che tu hai creato la moderazione democratica, ognuno può votare come gli pare,non spetta a te sindacare sul voto dei singoli utenti. Per te erano più gravi le offese Alex, altri possono ritenere maggiormente riprovevole la provocazione iniziale. Sono opinioni, sono diverse dalle tue ma non hai nessun diritto di metterci il becco.
È scorretto da parte tua non solo criticare apertamente il voto (che dovrebbe rimanere segreto) ma anche solo andarlo a sbirciare.

Al tempo del ban gli animi erano un po' esaltati e hai avuto paura di dover chiudere il forum, ma i casini li hai creati tutti tu con le tue mani. La rottura con Fedifrago e Bruja l'hai voluta tu, l'introduzione della moderazione democratica senza consultare gli altri due amministratori l'hai decisa tu, le idee campate in aria sulle tecniche di manipolazione e sull'influenza di Persa le hai partorite tu.
Ti sei isolato, non hai consultato nessuno, ti sei auto-convinto della bontà della tua analisi e sei andato avanti come un cavallo con i paraocchi.
Due o più teste ragionano meglio che una sola, se ti confrontavi con una persona con un minimo di buonsenso avresti evitato di provocare un sacco di frustrazioni e di  rancori per nulla.
Per esempio il messaggio che hai lasciato assieme al disegno dell'arca di Noè forse voleva essere ironico ma è risultato solamente arrogante, stupido e offensivo: nessuno degli utenti bannati si meritava quelle parole.
Non so in quali rapporti tu sia con Fedifrago e Bruja ma vi auguro, se non l'avete già fatto, che un giorno possiate chiarirvi e seppellire vecchi e inutili rancori.

Mi piace com'è il forum oggi: è vivo, pieno di utenti veramente interessanti.
Mi sembra che il forum abbia una naturale capacità di rigenerazione, mancando Verena e Persa è apparsa Amoremio, poi è venuta Sbriciolata assieme a molte altre che adesso sono le colonne portanti di questo forum. Persone capaci di accogliere i nuovi, confortare e dare consigli sensati non sono mai mancate.
Fino a qualche tempo fa leggendo il forum mi mancavano l'allegria, l'umorismo, la simpatia di Asudem, Brugola, Angelodelmale, Soleluna, Alex (quando non sta combattendo contro i mulini a vento è una persona molto gradevole e spiritosa) ecc. ma ora con Tebe, Ultimo, Lui e molti altri anche sotto questo aspetto il forum sta migliorando ogni giorno di più.

Tu l'Era Glaciale III l'hai vissuta a modo tuo, ti ho voluto solo raccontare come l'ho vista io da un'altra prospettiva, senza polemiche e senza rancori. 


giobbe


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

job ha detto:


> Un'attitudine veramente geniale! Corretta, sensata, equilibrata, responsabile e nonostante ciò anche divertente! Complimenti!
> 
> A mio parere Persa era solo un pretesto. Secondo me il tuo vero obiettivo con l'applicazione del ban di massa era quello di mettere a tacere gli ex gestori Fedifrago e Bruja. In quel periodo Fedifrago te ne diceva di tutti i colori.
> *La trentina di utenti bannati sono stati solo un effetto collaterale come nell'uso delle bombe “intelligenti” americane*.
> ...


Ricordo poco di te ma condivido praticamrnte tutto quello che hai scritto. Soprattutto la parte della PNL. Con me ci sono andate pesanti come altri utenti. Non potrei paragonare le critiche di Venera con quella di Persa. Un abisso tra le due. Persa non ha mai superato il mio aver tradito senza essermi pentita, il mio essere ben voluta il cercare un problema dove quel problema non c'era. Fino a diventare ridicola nell'attaccarmi su tutto. Non potevo parlare che lei cercava di ridicolizzarmi e soprattutto evitando un confronto che non capendomi non era in grado di affrobtare.
E in parte era lo stesso motivo per cui non accettava il Conte. Una realtá troppo diversa dalla sua che non capiva e quindi non capendola non poteva esistere. Anche davanti a testimoni che lo avevano conosciuto e conoscevano la moglie non ha mai fatto un passo indietro. E questo è sinonimo di presunzione.
Non conosco le dinamiche tra admin bruia e fedi quindi su questo non posso esprimermi. Sul grassetto sono sl 100% d'accordo con te
Tralscio la parte di Alex e Marì per due motivi diversi.
E aggiungo che Amoremio manca tantissimo in questo forum


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

job ha detto:


> Un'attitudine veramente geniale! Corretta, sensata, equilibrata, responsabile e nonostante ciò anche divertente! Complimenti!
> 
> A mio parere Persa era solo un pretesto. Secondo me il tuo vero obiettivo con l'applicazione del ban di massa era quello di mettere a tacere gli ex gestori Fedifrago e Bruja. In quel periodo Fedifrago te ne diceva di tutti i colori.
> La trentina di utenti bannati sono stati solo un effetto collaterale come nell'uso delle bombe “intelligenti” americane.
> ...



Giobbe, a parte che io ovviamente sono oltremisura superbo ed arrogante all'esterno e tenero e dolce all'interno, dicevo, ma possibile che tu, come Fabry, vi ritrovate a postare papiri solo e solamente per sta cazzo di Persa e l'era glaciale e quello che è, roba di due/tre anni fa? Cioè, mi spiego meglio: ma quanto può valere l'opinione di uno che segue e legge il forum e che però decide di scrivere qualcosa SOLO e SOLAMENTE quando si tratta di rivangare fatti ed accadimenti di cui a gran parte dell'attuale utenza non frega un accidente? Cioè, per carità per quanto mi riguarda c'è spazio per tutti. Ma l'obiettività con la quale tu posti sta roba,tanto per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, per quanto mi riguarda è dubbia, che uno che sta lì come un falco a leggere cosa scrivono gli altri senza mai intervenire e che improvvisamente si sveglia per ste merdate passate mi sa che tanto bene non sta, così su due piedi. Poi boh.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giobbe, a parte che io ovviamente sono oltremisura superbo ed arrogante all'esterno e tenero e dolce all'interno, dicevo, ma possibile che tu, come Fabry, vi ritrovate a postare papiri solo e solamente per sta cazzo di Persa e l'era glaciale e quello che è, roba di due/tre anni fa? Cioè, mi spiego meglio: ma quanto può valere l'opinione di uno che segue e legge il forum e che però decide di scrivere qualcosa SOLO e SOLAMENTE quando si tratta di rivangare fatti ed accadimenti di cui a gran parte dell'attuale utenza non frega un accidente? Cioè, per carità per quanto mi riguarda c'è spazio per tutti. Ma l'obiettività con la quale tu posti sta roba,tanto per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, per quanto mi riguarda è dubbia, che uno che sta lì come un falco a leggere cosa scrivono gli altri senza mai intervenire e che improvvisamente si sveglia per ste merdate passate mi sa che tanto bene non sta, così su due piedi. Poi boh.



CVD


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> CVD


Cos'avrei fatto stavolta di spaventosamente maligno e cattivo?


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ricordo poco di te ma condivido praticamrnte tutto quello che hai scritto. Soprattutto la parte della PNL. Con me ci sono andate pesanti come altri utenti. Non potrei paragonare le critiche di Venera con quella di Persa. Un abisso tra le due. Persa non ha mai superato il mio aver tradito senza essermi pentita, il mio essere ben voluta il cercare un problema dove quel problema non c'era. Fino a diventare ridicola nell'attaccarmi su tutto. Non potevo parlare che lei cercava di ridicolizzarmi e soprattutto evitando un confronto che non capendomi non era in grado di affrobtare.
> E in parte era lo stesso motivo per cui non accettava il Conte. Una realtá troppo diversa dalla sua che non capiva e quindi non capendola non poteva esistere. Anche davanti a testimoni che lo avevano conosciuto e conoscevano la moglie non ha mai fatto un passo indietro. E questo è sinonimo di presunzione.
> Non conosco le dinamiche tra admin bruia e fedi quindi su questo non posso esprimermi. Sul grassetto sono sl 100% d'accordo con te
> Tralscio la parte di Alex e Marì per due motivi diversi.
> *E aggiungo che Amoremio manca tantissimo *in questo forum


porca miseria se manca


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cos'avrei fatto stavolta di spaventosamente maligno e cattivo?


Nulla, solo che io questo treddì non lo sto leggendo, tu si e ti lamenti di quello che scrivono. Quindi il cvd che significa?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ricordo poco di te ma condivido praticamrnte tutto quello che hai scritto. Soprattutto la parte della PNL. Con me ci sono andate pesanti come altri utenti. Non potrei paragonare le critiche di Venera con quella di Persa. Un abisso tra le due.* Persa non ha mai superato il mio aver tradito senza essermi pentita, il mio essere ben voluta il cercare un problema dove quel problema non c'era. Fino a diventare ridicola nell'attaccarmi su tutto. Non potevo parlare che lei cercava di ridicolizzarmi e soprattutto evitando un confronto che non capendomi non era in grado di affrobtare.
> *E in parte era lo stesso motivo per cui non accettava il Conte. Una realtá troppo diversa dalla sua che non capiva e quindi non capendola non poteva esistere. Anche davanti a testimoni che lo avevano conosciuto e conoscevano la moglie non ha mai fatto un passo indietro. E questo è sinonimo di presunzione.
> Non conosco le dinamiche tra admin bruia e fedi quindi su questo non posso esprimermi. Sul grassetto sono sl 100% d'accordo con te
> Tralscio la parte di Alex e Marì per due motivi diversi.
> E aggiungo che Amoremio manca tantissimo in questo forum


Questo è un altro dei motivi che mi fanno dubitare fortemente la teoria di Persa >>> Brunetta. Con me Brunetta non si è mai comportata nel modo con cui dici Persa si sia comportata con te, ma di più, non mi pare l'abbia fatto con nessuno. Sicuramente a volte è spigolosa, ma non è realmente infantile. Affatto.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Job*



job ha detto:


> Un'attitudine veramente geniale! Corretta, sensata, equilibrata, responsabile e nonostante ciò anche divertente! Complimenti!
> 
> A mio parere Persa era solo un pretesto. Secondo me il tuo vero obiettivo con l'applicazione del ban di massa era quello di mettere a tacere gli ex gestori Fedifrago e Bruja. In quel periodo Fedifrago te ne diceva di tutti i colori.
> La trentina di utenti bannati sono stati solo un effetto collaterale come nell'uso delle bombe “intelligenti” americane.
> ...


Questo tuo post è la conferma di quello che ho sempre pensato di te.Sei un grandissimo cialtrone,ti presenti qui solo per perorare cause assurde,i tuoi contributi sono pari al vuoto assoluto che hai in quel cervello disabitato.Hai scritto un mucchio di porcate tutte facilmente criticabili e soggettive non dimostrabili.Umorismo e simpatia di brugola e asudem?simpatiche a chi?a te forse,sei un mentecatto,nella migliore delle ipotesi.Il forum caro mio era in mano a quei tre mafiosi di Fedifrago,Bruja,e persa,voi che eravate i loro amici facevate il cazzo che vi pareva,ti ricordo che il tuo caro alex prometteva pisciate sulla tombe e voi a ridere,mentre chi con me rimaneva stomacato veniva sanzionato per caratteri di scrittura o emoticon fuori posto.....Avete scritto una delle pagine più brutte di questo forum,vi dovreste solo che vergonare,quell'infame di Fedifrago poi passava per utente normale quando invece era un gestore al pari di altri ti sembra normale?ti sembra normale che minacciava utenti e chiedeva di stare alla larga da gente come  cat e gli ex dol?ti sembra NORMALE ABBIA MINACCIATO L'INCOLUMITà FISICA DI ALCUNI UTENTI E LA LORO ATTIVITà PROFESSIONALE?Persa era una colonna portante di quel forum mafioso che era diventato questo posto caro mio,fra la vostra collusione e indifferenza.....Potete chiedere ad alessandra,e invito GIOVANNI a bannarmi se ho scritto qualsiasi inesattezza su quello che dovevamo sopportare qui dentro!Dirò di più:Giovanni ci ha messo pure troppo tempo a capire...alla fine ha solo dovuto prendere atto di quello che io e altri sostenevamo da troppo tempo.Adesso caro cialtrone ti invito a sconfessarmi e a dimostrare che quello che ho scritto non è vero,che mi sono inventato tutto.Sei veramente una persona disgustosa,e mi meraviglio che ci siano persone pronte a darti un qualsiasi credito!Ti invito anche ad essere un minimo coerente.Che siete tornati a fare?Mi dai il voltastomaco,perbenista del cazzo!


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giobbe, a parte che io ovviamente sono oltremisura superbo ed arrogante all'esterno e tenero e dolce all'interno, dicevo, ma possibile che tu, come Fabry, vi ritrovate a postare papiri solo e solamente per sta cazzo di Persa e l'era glaciale e quello che è, roba di due/tre anni fa? Cioè, mi spiego meglio: ma quanto può valere l'opinione di uno che segue e legge il forum e che però decide di scrivere qualcosa SOLO e SOLAMENTE quando si tratta di rivangare fatti ed accadimenti di cui a gran parte dell'attuale utenza non frega un accidente? Cioè, per carità per quanto mi riguarda c'è spazio per tutti. Ma l'obiettività con la quale tu posti sta roba,tanto per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, per quanto mi riguarda è dubbia, che uno che sta lì come un falco a leggere cosa scrivono gli altri senza mai intervenire e che improvvisamente si sveglia per ste merdate passate mi sa che tanto bene non sta, così su due piedi. Poi boh.


non è che ti abbiano piantato un mitra per entrare tra le merdate


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nulla, solo che io questo treddì non lo sto leggendo, tu si e ti lamenti di quello che scrivono. Quindi il cvd che significa?


Che lo sto leggendo ed eventualmente commentando? Non ho capito. Non dovrei leggere? Oppure dovrei leggere senza commentare? Perchè, voglio dire, magari tu non starai leggendo il thread ma se mi commenti in effetti lo stai facendo. No? Poi non è che mi stia lamentando, almeno non mi pare. Vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> CVD


Clà son disposto a scherzare su tutto ma su questo mi rifiuto....!So solo io e qualche altro cosa cazzo ci è toccato vedere da questo merde male odoranti!


----------



## Hellseven (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nulla, solo che io questo treddì non lo sto leggendo, tu si e ti lamenti di quello che scrivono. Quindi il cvd che significa?


Su questo però concordo con Joey. Nel senso che io, te e lui il passato non lo conosciamo però c'è gente che lo rinvanga un post si ed un altro pure.
Quindi mi pare lecito cercare di capire se non il passato (incomprensibile nella stessa misura in cui ognuno legge la storia come la vuole leggere) almeno il presente, e chiedersi con sacrosanta legittimità:
E allora? Ammesso e non concesso che quello che affermano i critici del metodo Quib sia vero, DOVE VOGLIAMO ANDARE A PARARE?
Che cosa chiedono a lui, loro?
Scuse? Perdoni? Ammissioni di colpa? Riammissioni nel forum? Debanizzazione e abbracci tipo l'unione delle due germanie dopo la caduta del muro?
Credo che sia io sia Joey e più o meno chiunque legge quello che è scritto vorrebbe capire qual'è il fine di tutto questo tornare al passato.
Curiosità, né più e né meno :smile::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che ti abbiano piantato un mitra per entrare tra le merdate


Minni io capisco (almeno fino ad un certo punto, diciamo) quanto tu possa aver sofferto ed esserci rimasta male (...) per sti scazzi su forum, però c'è una bella differenza tra te che stai qui e scrivi ed uno che sta qui e legge MA NON SCRIVE se non per, ripeto, ste merdate. Perchè poi, stringi stringi, quello sono. Mi spiace di urtare la tua sensibilità definendo merdate qualcosa sul quale sei stata male/hai pianto/hai sofferto, ma incapponirsi così a distanza di ANNI per un ban (o quello che è) non è esattamente stare bene. Per come la vedo io, ovviamente.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Su questo però concordo con Joey. Nel senso che io, te e lui il passato non lo conosciamo però c'è gente che lo rinvanga un post si ed un altro pure.
> Quindi mi pare lecito cercare di capire se non il passato (incomprensibile nella stessa misura in cui ognuno legge la storia come la vuole leggere) almeno il presente, e chiedersi con sacrosanta legittimità:
> E allora? Ammesso e non concesso che quello che affermano i critici del metodo Quib sia vero, DOVE VOGLIAMO ANDARE A PARARE?
> Che cosa chiedono a lui, loro?
> ...


di ammettere di avere toppato alla grande e di non permettersi mai più di definire merde le persone corrette


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni io capisco (almeno fino ad un certo punto, diciamo) quanto tu possa aver sofferto ed esserci rimasta male (...) per sti scazzi su forum, però c'è una bella differenza tra te che stai qui e scrivi ed uno che sta qui e legge MA NON SCRIVE se non per, ripeto, ste merdate. Perchè poi, stringi stringi, quello sono. Mi spiace di urtare la tua sensibilità definendo merdate qualcosa sul quale sei stata male/hai pianto/hai sofferto, ma incapponirsi così a distanza di ANNI per un ban (o quello che è) non è esattamente stare bene. Per come la vedo io, ovviamente.


Non capisco poi se ha tutta sta nostalgia che cazzo ci stia a fare qui,per non parlare di quei due cialtroni che si presentano solo per rompere il cazzo!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giobbe, a parte che io ovviamente sono oltremisura superbo ed arrogante all'esterno e tenero e dolce all'interno, dicevo, ma possibile che tu, come Fabry, vi ritrovate a postare papiri solo e solamente per sta cazzo di Persa e l'era glaciale e quello che è, roba di due/tre anni fa? Cioè, mi spiego meglio: ma quanto può valere l'opinione di uno che segue e legge il forum e che però decide di scrivere qualcosa SOLO e SOLAMENTE quando si tratta di rivangare fatti ed accadimenti di cui a gran parte dell'attuale utenza non frega un accidente? Cioè, per carità per quanto mi riguarda c'è spazio per tutti. Ma l'obiettività con la quale tu posti sta roba,tanto per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, per quanto mi riguarda è dubbia, che uno che sta lì come un falco a leggere cosa scrivono gli altri senza mai intervenire e che improvvisamente si sveglia per ste merdate passate mi sa che tanto bene non sta, così su due piedi. Poi boh.



Nel momento in cui ti arroghi il diritto di consigliare ( ma i tuoi non sono consigli) sono affermazioni non passabili di replica e nel frattempo leggi e scrivi di fatti passati presenti e futuri come se non ti interessasse nulla... è un non senso. Oppure dobbiamo o deve scrivere a comando del divino? Cioè non capisco, ma vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> di ammettere di avere toppato alla grande e di non permettersi mai più di definire merde le persone corrette


Persone corrette?Ti minacciano di guardarti le spalle quando torni a casa la sera e definisci quella merde persone corrette?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Clà son disposto a scherzare su tutto ma su questo mi rifiuto....!So solo io e qualche altro cosa cazzo ci è toccato vedere da questo merde male odoranti!


Ma figurati oscù. tu ed altri potete discutere, mica ho scritto questo. Ho scritto soltanto che non si può scrivere di non scrivere quando chi lo consiglia scrive e legge.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> di ammettere di avere toppato alla grande e di non permettersi mai più di definire merde le persone corrette


Non mi pare di averti dato della merda, sai?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo è un altro dei motivi che mi fanno dubitare fortemente la teoria di Persa >>> Brunetta. COne me Brunetta non si è mai comportata nel modo con cui dici Persa si sia comportata con te, ma di più, non mi pare l'abbia fatto con nessuno. Sicuramente a volte è spigolosa, ma non è realmente infantile. Affatto.


Non è una teoria. Ma non è un problema per nessuno, o almeno non per me, che lei sia tornata. Avrei preferito che avesse il "coraggio" di rientrare con il suo nick prorpio perchè non è affatto una persona infantile mentre è infantile questo atteggiamento
Persa/BRunetta è una donna intelligente che ha saputo prendere in mano la sua vita e andare avanti
Io l'ho sempre apprezzata per questo
L'atteggiamento che ha avuto con me e non so con chi altri (ma come vedi anche utenti che io non ricordo nemmeno che scrivessero hanno ammesso che era così) era di totale chiusura. Si era fatto un'idea e di me e della mia storia e ha chiuso ogni possibilità di contatto. Nonostante questo io credo che per molti sia stata una perdita. E' tornata, l'atteggiamento molto più morbido tanto che non l'avevo riconosciuta poi si è "tradita" con un paio di interventi.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Persone corrette?Ti minacciano di guardarti le spalle quando torni a casa la sera e definisci quella merde persone corrette?


verena ti ha minacciato? molti modi, lettrice?


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi pare di averti dato della merda, sai?


e chi parlava di te?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui ti arroghi il diritto di consigliare ( ma i tuoi non sono consigli) sono affermazioni non passabili di replica e nel frattempo leggi e scrivi di fatti passati presenti e futuri come se non ti interessasse nulla... è un non senso. Oppure dobbiamo o deve scrivere a comando del divino? Cioè non capisco, ma vabbè.


Veramente io non ho consigliato nulla. Al limite, se vuoi, ho suggerito all'amico Giobbe di scrivere di PIU', non di meno (che tra l'altro sarebbe ben difficile). Ma comunque.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> di ammettere di avere toppato alla grande e di non permettersi mai più di definire merde le persone corrette


Ok, se è così, allora è una guerra ideologica, non ne usciremo mai.
Però comprenderai bene che se le pretese sono queste, non si può biasimare Admin di non voler arretrare di un millimetro.
Ci vogliono reciproche concessioni ed ammissioni di responsabilità per addivenire ad una pace condivisa.
Buona giornata


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi parlava di te?


Ok.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non è una teoria. Ma non è un problema per nessuno, o almeno non per me, che lei sia tornata. Avrei preferito che avesse il "coraggio" di rientrare con il suo nick prorpio perchè non è affatto una persona infantile mentre è infantile questo atteggiamento
> Persa/BRunetta è una donna intelligente che ha saputo prendere in mano la sua vita e andare avanti
> Io l'ho sempre apprezzata per questo
> L'atteggiamento che ha avuto con me e non so con chi altri (ma come vedi anche utenti che io non ricordo nemmeno che scrivessero hanno ammesso che era così) era di totale chiusura. Si era fatto un'idea e di me e della mia storia e ha chiuso ogni possibilità di contatto. Nonostante questo io credo che per molti sia stata una perdita. E' tornata, l'atteggiamento molto più morbido tanto che non l'avevo riconosciuta poi si è "tradita" con un paio di interventi.


Vabbè allora scrivo quello che non ho scritto fino ad oggi!Per me è un problema,se persa torna e mi scrive da Brunetta per fomentarmi contro il conte....adesso ti sembra corretto questo?vi sembra corretto?Ma vi rendete conto di chi stiamo parlando?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non capisco poi se ha tutta sta nostalgia che cazzo ci stia a fare qui,per non parlare di quei due cialtroni che si presentano solo per rompere il cazzo!


Oscuro non è nostalgia. 
Si sottolinea una cosa che è stata fatto portando una motivazione che era uno specchietto per le allodole
Se Persa Fedy o chi per loro fossero stati bannati per le motivazioni che indichi tu, probabilmente nessuno avrebbe detto nulla.
Ma quella storia della PNL non si poteva leggere dai.......
Esattamente come le accuse a Marì, tutto detto e non detto senza mai provarlo
Ora tu (ADmin) sei il capo è casa tua e fai ciò che vuoi ma non ti puoi aspettare che la gente non capisca che non la stai raccontando giusta.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è una teoria. Ma non è un problema per nessuno, o almeno non per me, che lei sia tornata. Avrei preferito che avesse il "coraggio" di rientrare con il suo nick prorpio perchè non è affatto una persona infantile mentre è infantile questo atteggiamento
> Persa/BRunetta è una donna intelligente che ha saputo prendere in mano la sua vita e andare avanti
> Io l'ho sempre apprezzata per questo
> L'atteggiamento che ha avuto con me e non so con chi altri (ma come vedi anche utenti che io non ricordo nemmeno che scrivessero hanno ammesso che era così) era di totale chiusura. Si era fatto un'idea e di me e della mia storia e ha chiuso ogni possibilità di contatto. Nonostante questo io credo che per molti sia stata una perdita. *E' tornata, l'atteggiamento molto più morbido tanto che non l'avevo riconosciuta poi si è "tradita" con un paio di interventi*.


Ma è quello il punto: io non ce la vedo una che, razionalmente, tenta di farsi passare per un'altra persona "ammorbidendosi" a comando. Mah.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè allora scrivo quello che non ho scritto fino ad oggi!Per me è un problema,se persa torna e mi scrive da Brunetta per fomentarmi contro il conte....adesso ti sembra corretto questo?vi sembra corretto?Ma vi rendete conto di chi stiamo parlando?



Respira un attimo e leggi quello che ho scritto sotto
Stiamo facendo due discorsi diversi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Come al solito ci s'impunta e i concetti vengono visti come accusa. Normale, rassicurante, inutile.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è quello il punto: io non ce la vedo una che, razionalmente, tenta di farsi passare per un'altra persona "ammorbidendosi" a comando. Mah.


Infatti la recita è durata un paio di mesi. Poi l'abbiam o sgamata.
Ripeto l'avrei rispettata di più se fosse entrata dicendo "ok ricominciamo"
Ma ognuno ha la sua testa


----------



## Hellseven (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è una teoria. Ma non è un problema per nessuno, o almeno non per me, che lei sia tornata. Avrei preferito che avesse il "coraggio" di rientrare con il suo nick prorpio perchè non è affatto una persona infantile mentre è infantile questo atteggiamento
> Persa/BRunetta è una donna intelligente che ha saputo prendere in mano la sua vita e andare avanti
> Io l'ho sempre apprezzata per questo
> L'atteggiamento che ha avuto con me e non so con chi altri (ma come vedi anche utenti che io non ricordo nemmeno che scrivessero hanno ammesso che era così) era di totale chiusura. Si era fatto un'idea e di me e della mia storia e ha chiuso ogni possibilità di contatto. Nonostante questo io credo che per molti sia stata una perdita. *E' tornata, l'atteggiamento molto più morbido tanto che non l'avevo riconosciuta poi si è "tradita" con un paio di interventi.*


Non ho avuto il piacere di conoscere la signora Persa, ma Brunetta è stata coerente con se stessa dal primo post che ho letto. Una persona schietta, che non le manda a dire e che secondo me ha molto da dire e lo dice molto bene. Quindi in Brunetta io contraddizioni o lapsus non ne leggo, ma magari mi sbaglierò. Propenderei per il no, però.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro non è nostalgia.
> Si sottolinea una cosa che è stata fatto portando una motivazione che era uno specchietto per le allodole
> Se Persa Fedy o chi per loro fossero stati bannati per le motivazioni che indichi tu, probabilmente nessuno avrebbe detto nulla.
> Ma quella storia della PNL non si poteva leggere dai.......
> ...


Ho capito,e quando il gestore era fedifrago e sanzionava oscuro per un carattere di scrittura minerva dov'era?quando oscuro veniva sanzionato per un'emoticon MINERVA COSA SCRIVEVA?Quando fedifrago minacciava di venire sotto casa mia,MINERVA COSA SCRIVEVA?UN CAZZO!Un beneamato cazzo,adesso devo leggere che si indigna per le modalità di esclusione di gente di merda?minerva è credibile?NO!Semplicemente faziosa!Ricorderei anche tutte le guerre che faceva persa ai nuovi entrati presunti troll,tranne permettere ad alex di iscriversi con mille nick....ragazzi queste storie raccontatele ai nuovi,sentite alessandra,anche il conte,sentite quelli vecchi...no sti' 4 cialtroni!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Respira un attimo e leggi quello che ho scritto sotto
> Stiamo facendo due discorsi diversi.


Tranquilla sono molto sereno....io!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti la recita è durata un paio di mesi. Poi l'abbiam o sgamata.
> Ripeto l'avrei rispettata di più se fosse entrata dicendo "ok ricominciamo"
> Ma ognuno ha la sua testa


Però a me realmente non pare neanche adesso quest'idra a nome Persa che dite. Ripeto: neanche adesso. Forse non ci sono le condizioni, non so. Come se nella Germania del '36 fossero tutti ricchi, Hitler sarebbe rimasto a fare il pittore. Mah.


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti la recita è durata un paio di mesi. Poi l'abbiam o sgamata.
> Ripeto l'avrei rispettata di più se fosse entrata dicendo "ok ricominciamo"
> Ma ognuno ha la sua testa



però il suo coretto personale non se lo è portato dietro, o sbaglio?

a parte alcuni strani utenti che rispuntano solo in queste occasioni, seppur dichiarando che il forum ora è bello e interessate e ci sono nuove leve degne di attenzione, ma evidentemente non abbastanza per intervenire
io che sono curiosa mi chiedo come caspita fanno a sapere di che si sta parlando
leggono tutto e aspettano il 3d "giusto"?
vengono avvisati?
boh


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti la recita è durata un paio di mesi. Poi l'abbiam o sgamata.
> Ripeto l'avrei rispettata di più se fosse entrata dicendo "ok ricominciamo"
> Ma ognuno ha la sua testa


Se scrive privatamente ad oscuro,fomentandolo contro il conte può dire ok sono persa ricominciamo?si è messa in una posizione scomoda adesso....come al suo solito,bella correttezza vero?Per fortuna sono post che non ho cancellato....!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non ho avuto il piacere di conoscere la signora Persa, ma Brunetta è stata coerente con se stessa dal primo post che ho letto. Una persona schietta, che non le manda a dire e che secondo me ha molto da dire e lo dice molto bene. Quindi in Brunetta io contraddizioni o lapsus non ne leggo, ma magari mi sbaglierò. Propenderei per il no, però.



Ma anche se fosse persa, a te a me che cambia se al momento leggiamo Brunetta per quello che tu hai descritto? Giustamente a certi vecchi del forum non va. Al momento a me non va che se ne discute da troppo tempo e in molti treddì. che senso ha se non il capire che ai vecchi le vecchie discussioni non sono state digerite? oppure che ai vecchi piace rispolverare vecchie discussioni ? Avranno i loro motivi ok...! e noi li leggiamo, cioè non io, ho letto poco quasi nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non ho avuto il piacere di conoscere la signora Persa, ma Brunetta è stata coerente con se stessa dal primo post che ho letto. Una persona schietta, che non le manda a dire e che secondo me ha molto da dire e lo dice molto bene. Quindi in Brunetta io contraddizioni o lapsus non ne leggo, ma magari mi sbaglierò. Propenderei per il no, però.



L'atteggiamento più morbido era riferito a me.
Inutile, non riesco a spiegarmi ,e sembra il processo a Persa/Brunetta che non è
Sono una di quelle che la sta "difendendo" per il trattamento che ha ricevuto qui dentro.


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao 

ammesso e non concesso ... lo dico lo stesso ... 

perché si parte sempre da sé? perché dire, avrei preferito così ... così avrei rispettato di più? 
ammettiamo che lei sia ritornata ... se non ha fatto quel passo, forse qualche ragione l'ha avuta? 
forse, prima sentire? provare a capire? ... e poi tirare delle conclusioni ... 
e forse, è anche un modo per riinizare, per lasciare il passato in pace ... se fosse lei ... 
e non dimentichiamoci ... che è passato di tempo, e si cresce e si capisce e ci si trasforma ... sempre. 

comunque, vi è anche un aspetto "simpatico" in tutto questo ...
leggere tante parole sul virtuale, che è così e che è colà ...
e poi, risulta ai più molto più reale, di quanto ammettono ... 
a me fa piacere, a dire il vero ... perché siamo tutti delle persone ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se scrive privatamente ad oscuro,fomentandolo contro il conte può dire ok sono persa ricominciamo?si è messa in una posizione scomoda adesso....come al suo solito,bella correttezza vero?Per fortuna sono post che non ho cancellato....!


Stai dicendo che Brunetta ti ha scritto in privato per fomentarti contro il Conte?! Ho capito male?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però il suo coretto personale non se lo è portato dietro, o sbaglio?
> 
> a parte alcuni strani utenti che rispuntano solo in queste occasioni, seppur dichiarando che il forum ora è bello e interessate e ci sono nuove leve degne di attenzione, ma evidentemente non abbastanza per intervenire
> io che sono curiosa mi chiedo come caspita fanno a sapere di che si sta parlando
> ...


Credo che leggano ma non intervengono più. E questo credo sia un peccato.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stai dicendo che Brunetta ti ha scritto in privato per fomentarti contro il Conte?! Ho capito male?


Hai capito benissimo!


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non ho avuto il piacere di conoscere la signora Persa, ma Brunetta è stata coerente con se stessa dal primo post che ho letto. Una persona schietta, che non le manda a dire e che secondo me ha molto da dire e lo dice molto bene. Quindi in Brunetta io contraddizioni o lapsus non ne leggo, ma magari mi sbaglierò. Propenderei per il no, però.


infatti non ce ne sono.
non siamo qui a fare gli investigatori del cavolo ma se io scrivessi chiamandomi evelina rimarrei sempre la stessa e, chi mi ha letta per anni..non avrebbe dubbi.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se scrive privatamente ad oscuro,fomentandolo contro il conte può dire ok sono persa ricominciamo?si è messa in una posizione scomoda adesso....come al suo solito,bella correttezza vero?Per fortuna sono post che non ho cancellato....!


Infatti secondo me ha sbagliato a rientrare così
Ma capisci che continuiamo a parlare di un utente che è qui legge, interagisce con noi e non accetta di confrontarsi?
Mi sembra davvero inutile continuare. lei sa che noi sappiamo. Noi siamo disposti a discuterne (parlo per me) lei a quanto pare no.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai capito benissimo!


Ah. Ma qua veramente non afferro il senso di fomentare TE contro il Conte. Capirei qualcun'altro, ma non proprio te.


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che leggano ma non intervengono più. E questo credo sia un peccato.



ecco, questa è una cosa piuttosto assurda
vale a dire: se uno prova interesse per quello che legge, ovviamente non tutto, perchè non intervenire?
i fora sono fatti apposta per intervenire...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che leggano ma non intervengono più. E questo credo sia un peccato.


Più per loro che per altro.


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, questa è una cosa piuttosto assurda
> vale a dire: se uno prova interesse per quello che legge, ovviamente non tutto, perchè non intervenire?
> *i fora sono fatti apposta per intervenire...*


Ciao

in effetti ... è molto strano questo ... 
che lo faccia uno ... ok ... 
mahh ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Ma qua veramente non afferro il senso di fomentare TE contro il Conte. Capirei qualcun'altro, ma non proprio te.


quanto ti piacciono però queste cose , altroché


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Ma qua veramente non afferro il senso di fomentare TE contro il Conte. Capirei qualcun'altro, ma non proprio te.


Be lei odia il conte,e rientrando da brunetta ha pensato di togliersi qualche sassolino dalla scarpa contattando me.Se l'avesse fatto da persa...i vaffanculo si sarebbero sprecati!Queste sono le persone corrette che descrive minerva... capite bene vero?Adesso spero che giovanni legga,e che prenda durissimi provvedimenti nei miei confronti se ho scritto qualche inesattezza.Lui c'era....!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ecco, questa è una cosa piuttosto assurda
> vale a dire: se uno prova interesse per quello che legge, ovviamente non tutto, perchè non intervenire?
> i fora sono fatti apposta per intervenire...


Una stupida rivalsa,fabbry job rientrano solo per affossare l'operato di giovanni.Può essere discutibile la modalità con la quale giovanni ha fatto fuori quelle merde,ma ha fatto benissimo a farlo,io gli avevo anche assicurato che se avesse intrapreso vie legali mi sarei associato...e potevo serenamente farlo...!


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be lei odia il conte,e rientrando da brunetta ha pensato di togliersi qualche sassolino dalla scarpa contattando me.Se l'avesse fatto da persa...i vaffanculo si sarebbero sprecati!Queste sono le persone corrette che descrive minerva... capite bene vero?Adesso spero che giovanni legga,e che prenda durissimi provvedimenti nei miei confronti se ho scritto qualche inesattezza.Lui c'era....!


fai finta di non capire? si sta parlando di 34 persone e stai facendo di tutta l'erba un fascio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanto ti piacciono però queste cose , altroché


Io veramente sto qui a dire da buona un'oretta che Brunetta secondo me non è Persa. Ho anche scritto che il nostro Giobbe come altri magari non stanno tanto bene, e che forse sarebbe il caso scrivessero di più, anche se in effetti potrei pure pentirmene. Non è che stia dicendo chissà cosa. Chi ti ha mandato un pm per fomentarti così contro la mia nobile persona?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be lei odia il conte,e rientrando da brunetta ha pensato di togliersi qualche sassolino dalla scarpa contattando me.Se l'avesse fatto da persa...i vaffanculo si sarebbero sprecati!Queste sono le persone corrette che descrive minerva... capite bene vero?Adesso spero che giovanni legga,e che prenda durissimi provvedimenti nei miei confronti se ho scritto qualche inesattezza.Lui c'era....!


Questo l'avevo capito. Il punto è che tu mi pare già abbastanza fomentato da solo. Avrei capito un altro, ma non credo servisse fomentare te.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> fai finta di non capire? si sta parlando di 34 persone e stai facendo di tutta l'erba un fascio


Sei tu a far finta di non capire,parli di gente di merda e li definisci corretti fai i nomi di chi era corretto...!


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io veramente sto qui a dire da buona un'oretta che Brunetta secondo me non è Persa. Ho anche scritto che il nostro Giobbe come altri magari non stanno tanto bene, e che forse sarebbe il caso scrivessero di più, anche se in effetti potrei pure pentirmene. Non è che stia dicendo chissà cosa. Chi ti ha mandato un pm per fomentarti così contro la mia nobile persona?


spetta che sblocco che mi faccio fomentare:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Jb*

Ma pensi che persa abbia una grande mente?ma ti fidi di minerva?Persa è quella che ha scritto che chi ha una macchina potente ha il cazzo piccolo ma di chi stiamo parlando?


----------



## Lui (23 Ottobre 2013)

*mha.*

Tutta questa faccenda è strana: tornare a parlare di eventi avvenuti anni addietro, dimenticati, e tutto ad un tratto il riapparire di nick scomparsi da tempo o fermi li in attesa.

 E' come se "qualcuno" avesse studiato la cosa a tavolino.

Ma che bella gente.


----------



## sienne (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

mah ... secondo me, l'attenzione centrale si è spostato. 
Persa si o no ... Brunetta si o no ... non è questo realmente il punto. 

Il punto è, che come si sono mossi, è scorretto ... 
La votazione di per se è nulla, non valida ... 
ma ugualmente la si è fatta per questioni di opinioni ... 
e poi, in base a ciò è stato deciso e reagito ...

bastava il ban e basta.
senza prendere in giro tante persone ... 

questo è quello che "fiuto" per ora ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che lo sto leggendo ed eventualmente commentando? Non ho capito. Non dovrei leggere? Oppure dovrei leggere senza commentare? Perchè, voglio dire, magari tu non starai leggendo il thread ma se mi commenti in effetti lo stai facendo. No? Poi non è che mi stia lamentando, almeno non mi pare. Vabbè.


Ti quoto... Peraltro il tal giobbe ti ha chiamato in causa nel suo post elencandoti tra i cattivi.. Quindi non vedo perché non) dovevi intervenire. (aggiungo che il post di giobbe mi sembra fintamente moderato , poi apprezzabile un punto di vista diverso ma ha onestamente tagliato e cucito i panni addosso di diversi nick)


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti quoto... Peraltro il tal giobbe ti ha chiamato in causa nel suo post elencandoti tra i cattivi.. Quindi non vedo perché non) dovevi intervenire. (aggiungo che il post di giobbe mi sembra fintamente moderato , poi apprezzabile un punto di vista diverso ma ha onestamente tagliato e cucito i panni addosso di diversi nick)


Giobbe è un cialtrone raro,appare solo per colpire giovanni,ma quando c'erano gli amici suoi....come si divertiva...il coglionazzo!


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Tutta questa faccenda è strana: tornare a parlare di eventi avvenuti anni addietro, dimenticati, e tutto ad un tratto il riapparire di nick scomparsi da tempo o fermi li in attesa.
> 
> E' come se "qualcuno" avesse studiato la cosa a tavolino.
> 
> Ma che bella gente.


lo vedi che e' meglio donare l arcobaleno?...te lo dicevo io....


----------



## Lui (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*

io di queste cose non me ne frego una cippa.

qui c'è un casino, oltre il monitor c'è una vita reale, fatta di tante cose buone ma soprattutto cattive.

questo posto sta diventando per me, lo è già stato per altri, suppongo visto ciò che sta accadendo, un letamaio.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io di queste cose non me ne frego una cippa.
> 
> qui c'è un casino, oltre il monitor c'è una vita reale, fatta di tante cose buone ma soprattutto cattive.
> 
> questo posto sta diventando per me, lo è già stato per altri, suppongo visto ciò che sta accadendo, un letamaio.


perche?
se ne parlano ancora evidentemente a suo tempo e' stato tutto messo a tacere e le cose sono state lasciate in sospeso...
o ci sono ancora vecchi rancori e la gente vuole chiarire....
cosa sta accadendo?


----------



## Lui (23 Ottobre 2013)

si vuol chiarire dono anni? e questi nick riapparsi dal nulla? 

Miss ......................


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si vuol chiarire dono anni? e questi nick riapparsi dal nulla?
> 
> Miss ......................


Io non c'ero e non che dirti. e pure se ci fossi stata me ne sarei fregata alla grande di un sondaggio....non voto in italia per il governo figurati se voto per un sondaggio su internet, quindi non posso immaginare.
e mi risluta anche difficile distinguere i nick vecchi da quelli nuovi....che ne so...sto qui da un mese.....ma leggo i vostri commenti e cerco di capire e a parte i nick vecchi che risbucano sono quelli nuovi che ne parlano ancora.....
c'avranno da parlarne allora.....di cose vecchie si....evidentemente si....
cioe' lo vedi da te non te lo devo dire io....
dopo anni dici tu.....si....ma sinceramnte dopo sta cosa del bannare chi ha ripsoto a favore di un utente (per pessima che fosse)
io me ne sarei stata zitta sull argomento per taaaanto tempo....
politica del terrore? bah...in un certo senso....
poi no so...e' solo la mia superficiale (nel senso che conosco poco i fatti) opinione opinabile


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

ne hai di fantasia , e dimmi...chi sarebbe questo qualcuno?
la cosa è molto più semplice: parecchi sono rimasti silenziosi ma presenti, evidentemente





Lui ha detto:


> Tutta questa faccenda è strana: tornare a parlare di eventi avvenuti anni addietro, dimenticati, e tutto ad un tratto il riapparire di nick scomparsi da tempo o fermi li in attesa.
> 
> E' come se* "qualcuno" *avesse studiato la cosa a tavolino.
> 
> Ma che bella gente.


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma pensi che persa abbia una grande mente?ma ti fidi di minerva?Persa è quella che ha scritto che *chi ha una macchina potente ha il cazzo piccolo* ma di chi stiamo parlando?



che brutta cosa, non è mica vero!
e comunque lasciateci sognare in pace!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io di queste cose non me ne frego una cippa.
> 
> qui c'è un casino, oltre il monitor c'è una vita reale, fatta di tante cose buone ma soprattutto cattive.
> 
> questo posto sta diventando per me, lo è già stato per altri, suppongo visto ciò che sta accadendo, *un letamaio.*



ma dai!
perchè mai?


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2013)

ma che è sto casino


----------



## Lui (23 Ottobre 2013)

vuoi dirmi che ci sono alcuni che non si fanno vivi per anni e ricompaioni qui adesso per virtù dello spirito santo? hanno aspettato questo momento per diversi anni, anno aspettato che qualcuno riparlasse del sondaggio per dire la loro?


sarà che sono scemo.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Io ho una macchina grande..!


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho una macchina grande..!


e il pisellino piccolo...lo sappiamo...oscuro lo dice sempre....


----------



## Lui (23 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che è sto casino


simy ieri non intendevo un canile ma una pensione per un we.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e il pisellino piccolo...lo sappiamo...oscuro lo dice sempre....


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: 


E dire che ero andato in concessionaria tutto contento..! Mister, qual'è la macchina più grande che avete?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: truffa fu..!:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> 
> E dire che ero andato in concessionaria tutto contento..! Mister, qual'è la macchina più grande che avete?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: truffa fu..!:incazzato::incazzato:


hai fatto bene invece...tienila...devi pur compensare....in qualche modo:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho una macchina grande..!


Quindi per la proprietà transitiva hai lo zebedeo piccolo :mrgreen:... Io ho una macchina grande e non tengo zebedeo.... Tutto torna :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (23 Ottobre 2013)

state rovinando un interessante 3D. andate a dire le vostre stupidità altrove.


vado al bar.

mi scuso per l'intromissione.


----------



## Caciottina (23 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> state rovinando un interessante 3D. andate a dire le vostre stupidità altrove.
> 
> 
> vado al bar.
> ...


fai pace col cervello....al chiaro di luna....


----------



## Ultimo (23 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi per la proprietà transitiva hai lo zebedeo piccolo :mrgreen:... Io ho una macchina grande e non tengo zebedeo.... Tutto torna :mrgreen:



Ehm se tu hai la macchina piccola hai grande la ..... auahahahahahaahahhahahhaaha :rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa ma tu lo hai scritto non io. auahhaahahhaah fiammèèèèèèèè


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> che brutta cosa, non è mica vero!
> e comunque lasciateci sognare in pace!:mrgreen:


Grazie per la fiducia....!:rotfl:Il marito di persa aveva una twingo....!


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> simy ieri non intendevo un canile ma una pensione per un we.



Si, lo avevo capito


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> *che brutta cosa, non è mica vero!
> *e comunque lasciateci sognare in pace!:mrgreen:


posso testimoniare anche io, non è affatto vero.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Tutta questa faccenda è strana: tornare a parlare di eventi avvenuti anni addietro, dimenticati, e tutto ad un tratto il riapparire di nick scomparsi da tempo o fermi li in attesa.
> 
> E' come se "qualcuno" avesse studiato la cosa a tavolino.
> 
> Ma che bella gente.





Minerva ha detto:


> ne hai di fantasia , e dimmi...chi sarebbe questo qualcuno?
> la cosa è molto più semplice: parecchi sono rimasti silenziosi ma presenti, evidentemente



dico la mia solo perchè sono giorni che si legge questo...
già un'altra volta qui è successo il putiferio ed io come nuova utente mi ci sono sentita male, insulti, cagnara ma erano affari vostri (dei vecchi intendo) e nessuno ha messo bocca se non per esprimere un dispiacere, ora si sta cominciando qualcos'altro, che francamente interessante o no non è detto che per non leggervi dobbiamo andarcene da qui, qui gli scambi possono essere più o meno piacevoli, personalmente per me questo forum è importante, ma sempre per me non mi frega nulla di quello che è successo 3 anni fa, ne se alcuni utenti entrano solo per iniziare qualcosa, ne tantomeno se il tutto è stato studiato a tavolino, però esprimo che seppure siamo come in un condominio non è che le beghe tra due inquilini se le devono per forza sorbire tutti e non è che se io non le voglio sentire devo vendere l'appartamento, quindi se brunetta è persa o non lo è saranno pure cavoli suoi se non lo vuole dire e non è che questo influisce sul le sue opinioni, poi sta cosa di dire e non dire, di accusare velatamente, di quasi raccontare, basta... qui c'è gente che si mette a nudo, qui c'è gente che ha bisogno di voi, nuova, vecchia, basta no???

tre anni fa io mi sarei ammazzata (metaforicamente intendo - ma manco tanto) figuratevi se entravo qui per trovare conforto e invece trovavo il condominio...


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie per la fiducia....!:rotfl:Il marito di persa aveva una twingo....!



non ringraziarmi Oscuro
...meno male che ci sei tu!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Ottobre 2013)

job ha detto:


> L'unico irriducibile fustigatore dei traditori è sempre stato non Daniele, ma Rabarbaro: l'ha sempre passata liscia perché scrive papiri lunghissimi al limite del comprensibile.


Orpo!
Ora che lo hai fatto notare, non riuscirò più scamparla!
Dannazione!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> non ringraziarmi Oscuro
> ...meno male che ci sei tu!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


In che senso?:rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Orpo!
> Ora che lo hai fatto notare, non riuscirò più scamparla!
> Dannazione!



dai che il panettone lo mangi
invece, a Pasqua...


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In che senso?:rotfl:



nel senso che ce fai sognà, a noi povere utentesse!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> nel senso che ce fai sognà, a noi povere utentesse!:mrgreen:


E si certo....me stai a pjia per il culo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> dai che il panettone lo mangi
> invece, a Pasqua...


Mi travestirò da maiale e mi rifugerò in un kibbutz come animale d'affezione...
E felice Hanukkà a tutti!


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si certo....me stai a pjia per il culo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ma no affatto...non fare il timido!:rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi travestirò da maiale e mi rifugerò in un kibbutz come animale d'affezione...
> E felice Hanukkà a tutti!



temo che su codesto forum i travestimenti da maiale siano finiti...ma già da mo'!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



free ha detto:


> ma no affatto...non fare il timido!:rotfl:


Non sono timido,quelle timide siete voi...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> qui c'è gente che si mette a nudo, qui c'è gente che ha bisogno di voi, nuova, vecchia, basta no???
> 
> figuratevi se entravo qui per trovare conforto e invece trovavo il condominio...


questo riassume il mio pensiero, grazie.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> temo che su codesto forum i travestimenti da maiale siano finiti...ma già da mo'!:mrgreen:


Apprezzo le persone che affermano con candore opinioni così poco suffragate anche solo da una superficiale disamina della realtà circostante...


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> dico la mia solo perchè sono giorni che si legge questo...
> già un'altra volta qui è successo il putiferio ed io come nuova utente mi ci sono sentita male, insulti, cagnara ma erano affari vostri (dei vecchi intendo) e nessuno ha messo bocca se non per esprimere un dispiacere, ora si sta cominciando qualcos'altro, che francamente interessante o no non è detto che per non leggervi dobbiamo andarcene da qui, qui gli scambi possono essere più o meno piacevoli, personalmente per me questo forum è importante, ma sempre per me non mi frega nulla di quello che è successo 3 anni fa, ne se alcuni utenti entrano solo per iniziare qualcosa, ne tantomeno se il tutto è stato studiato a tavolino, però esprimo che seppure siamo come in un condominio non è che le beghe tra due inquilini se le devono per forza sorbire tutti e non è che se io non le voglio sentire devo vendere l'appartamento, quindi se brunetta è persa o non lo è saranno pure cavoli suoi se non lo vuole dire e non è che questo influisce sul le sue opinioni, poi sta cosa di dire e non dire, di accusare velatamente, di quasi raccontare, basta... qui c'è gente che si mette a nudo, qui c'è gente che ha bisogno di voi, nuova, vecchia, basta no???
> 
> tre anni fa io mi sarei ammazzata (metaforicamente intendo - ma manco tanto) figuratevi se entravo qui per trovare conforto e invece trovavo il condominio...


Oh madonna!Un deja vu!Ma ci conosciamo io e te?Frequentavo la casa di una maga qualche anno fa,avevo un amico in fissa con maghi e occultisti, mi adorava,ogni tanto andavo a trovarla in qualche ospedale,non stava bene,e non perdeva mai occasione per presentarmi qualche infermiera aggressiva...diceva sempre che ero un ragazzo figo,ma avevo il"CONDOMINIO"appresso...quante risate....!Che giro..che avevo...ogni tanto mi chiamava e mi diceva:ma che cazzo hai combinato con tizia? dice che sei sparito, lascia stare il "CONDOMINIO"...!Alla fine è morta....e un pò mi manca.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> dico la mia solo perchè sono giorni che si legge questo...
> già un'altra volta qui è successo il putiferio ed io come nuova utente mi ci sono sentita male, insulti, cagnara ma erano affari vostri (dei vecchi intendo) e nessuno ha messo bocca se non per esprimere un dispiacere, ora si sta cominciando qualcos'altro, che francamente interessante o no non è detto che per non leggervi dobbiamo andarcene da qui, qui gli scambi possono essere più o meno piacevoli, personalmente per me questo forum è importante, ma sempre per me non mi frega nulla di quello che è successo 3 anni fa, ne se alcuni utenti entrano solo per iniziare qualcosa, ne tantomeno se il tutto è stato studiato a tavolino, però esprimo che seppure siamo come in un condominio non è che le beghe tra due inquilini se le devono per forza sorbire tutti e non è che se io non le voglio sentire devo vendere l'appartamento, quindi se brunetta è persa o non lo è saranno pure cavoli suoi se non lo vuole dire e non è che questo influisce sul le sue opinioni, poi sta cosa di dire e non dire, di accusare velatamente, di quasi raccontare, basta... qui c'è gente che si mette a nudo, qui c'è gente che ha bisogno di voi, nuova, vecchia, basta no???
> 
> *tre anni fa io mi sarei ammazzata (metaforicamente intendo - ma manco tanto) figuratevi se entravo qui per trovare conforto e invece trovavo il condominio*...


Tre anni fa ero messa più o meno come te. Se fossi entrata qui avresti trovato molte persone in grado di esserti vicino anche criticandoti. Te lo assicuro.
Io sono certa che senza questo forum non so come ne sarei uscita
 E' questo che in parte stiamo difendendo io e Minerva.  
Che poi ci fossero attriti e scontri pesanti tra utenti, quello capita anche adesso
E' il voler disegnare un forum come in realtà non era che da fastidio.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ma che strano, tiri fuori battutine e risatine da trivio però eviti alla grande di ribattere ai miei appunti...ma anche così è perfetto, sono bastate le tue risposte a chiarire la situazione...continua pure a rimarcare che bastava chiedere a te per evitare il ban...
> 
> Stammi bene pinceton


Perchè dovrei ribattere a cose che vedi solo tu?
Io nutro le tue evidenze no?

Non è corretto
Ma Flavia ha corretto

Anche un mona avrebbe capito che non era aria di moche
per Admin no?

Ricorda cosa dice quel vecchino...

Padre per sistemar le robe in Italia ghe vole o un tedesco con un can lupin, o la me dona...


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei ribattere a cose che vedi solo tu?
> Io nutro le tue evidenze no?
> 
> Non è corretto
> ...


Tu che sai tutto,ma chi è sto fabry adesso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tre anni fa ero messa più o meno come te. Se fossi entrata qui avresti trovato molte persone in grado di esserti vicino anche criticandoti. Te lo assicuro.
> Io sono certa che senza questo forum non so come ne sarei uscita
> E' questo che in parte stiamo difendendo io e Minerva.
> Che poi ci fossero attriti e scontri pesanti tra utenti, quello capita anche adesso
> E' il voler disegnare un forum come in realtà non era che da fastidio.


Farfalla, onestamente negli ultimi tempi le discussioni tra utenti occupano troppo spazio, secondo me. E non sono discussioni su un post... ma rinfacciarsi a vicenda cose passate e trapassate fino, purtroppo, a pubblicare cose avvenute nel privato.
E senza cura di relegare queste cose perlomeno nelle aree non aperte al pubblico.
Come è avvenuto in questo 3d.
Che ci sia comunque, al bisogno, una capacità di empatia eccezionale(secondo me) è indubbio.
Ma chi arriva legge quello che si vede appena si entra.
Per motivi analoghi non si tengono i panni sporchi all'ingresso, che certi scazzi e malcontenti ci siano ci può stare ma se io entrassi oggi e leggessi quello che appare, non so se mi fermerei.
Credo che Viola intendesse questo.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oh madonna!Un deja vu!Ma ci conosciamo io e te?Frequentavo la casa di una maga qualche anno fa,avevo un amico in fissa con maghi e occultisti, mi adorava,ogni tanto andavo a trovarla in qualche ospedale,non stava bene,e non perdeva mai occasione per presentarmi qualche infermiera aggressiva...diceva sempre che ero un ragazzo figo,ma avevo il"CONDOMINIO"appresso...quante risate....!Che giro..che avevo...ogni tanto mi chiamava e mi diceva:ma che cazzo hai combinato con tizia? dice che sei sparito, lascia stare il "CONDOMINIO"...!Alla fine è morta....e un pò mi manca.



magari si e non lo sappiamo :mrgreen:



farfalla ha detto:


> Tre anni fa ero messa più o meno come te. Se fossi entrata qui avresti trovato molte persone in grado di esserti vicino anche criticandoti. Te lo assicuro.
> Io sono certa che senza questo forum non so come ne sarei uscita
> E' questo che in parte stiamo difendendo io e Minerva.
> Che poi ci fossero attriti e scontri pesanti tra utenti, quello capita anche adesso
> E' il voler disegnare un forum come in realtà non era che da fastidio.



la mia non era una critica a nessuno, dico solo che io ho avuto le lacrime in pizzo per molto tempo e venire qui mi ha salvata, anche da me stessa, io vi ho letto per due anni senza mai intervenire, siete stati e lo siete tutt'ora un punto fermo, è per questo che non mi interessa... ognuno di voi, per un verso o un'altro mi ha aiutata anche più della mia vita reale...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu che sai tutto,ma chi è sto fabry adesso?


Fabry,,,
Uno dei vecchi utenti no?
SOno stati evocati dall'oltre tomba
ed eccoli qui

Persa e il ritrovo dei morti viventi no?

Mi fa piacere comunque che Persa non sia riuscita a istigarti contro di me.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Perchè Oscuro
Persa per me e te
fu mal comune e mezzo gaudio no?

Io fui accusato da Fedi di Stalking...
solo per aver detto poco sesso...


----------



## viola di mare (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Farfalla, onestamente negli ultimi tempi le discussioni tra utenti occupano troppo spazio, secondo me. E non sono discussioni su un post... ma rinfacciarsi a vicenda cose passate e trapassate fino, purtroppo, a pubblicare cose avvenute nel privato.
> E* senza cura di relegare queste cose perlomeno nelle aree non aperte al pubblico.
> Come è avvenuto in questo 3d*.
> Che ci sia comunque, al bisogno, una capacità di empatia eccezionale(secondo me) è indubbio.
> ...



ecco un altro punto che è dolente, l'unica paura che ho di questo forum e per il quale mi "spoglio" poco (sporcaccioni non pensate male :carneval è che ci possa entrare qualcuno e riconoscermi usando questo contro di me (tipo ex marito, anche se è tordo, non ci arriverebbe mai, ma la cessa che ha di fianco forse si, anche se non è rinomata per le sagre paesane in quanto ad intelligenza )


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Fabry,,,
> Uno dei vecchi utenti no?
> SOno stati evocati dall'oltre tomba
> ed eccoli qui
> ...


Il nemico del mio nemico è mio amico!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Farfalla, onestamente negli ultimi tempi le discussioni tra utenti occupano troppo spazio, secondo me. E non sono discussioni su un post... ma rinfacciarsi a vicenda cose passate e trapassate fino, purtroppo, a pubblicare cose avvenute nel privato.
> E senza cura di relegare queste cose perlomeno nelle aree non aperte al pubblico.
> Come è avvenuto in questo 3d.
> Che ci sia comunque, al bisogno, una capacità di empatia eccezionale(secondo me) è indubbio.
> ...


Su questo puoi avere ragione
Basterebbe però che tutti fossero un tantino più trasparenti. Purtroppo a qualcuno certe cose non sono andate giù e sentire di chi parla di quel forum come un posto invivibile non è rispettoso perchè ci è stato e ha dato tanto.
Il mio rispondere a viola era solo un cercare di spiegare questo


[/QUOTE]


la mia non era una critica a nessuno, dico solo che io ho avuto le lacrime in pizzo per molto tempo e venire qui mi ha salvata, anche da me stessa, io vi ho letto per due anni senza mai intervenire, siete stati e lo siete tutt'ora un punto fermo, è per questo che non mi interessa... ognuno di voi, per un verso o un'altro mi ha aiutata anche più della mia vita reale...[/QUOTE]

Non l'ho letta come una critica, cercavo di darti un'altra visione di quel posto da una che appunto non è stata trattata con i guanti
Per il resto sono contenta che tu stia bene qui


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ecco un altro punto che è dolente, l'unica paura che ho di questo forum e per il quale mi "spoglio" poco (sporcaccioni non pensate male :carneval è che ci possa entrare qualcuno e riconoscermi usando questo contro di me (tipo ex marito, anche se è tordo, non ci arriverebbe mai, ma la cessa che ha di fianco forse si, anche se non è rinomata per le sagre paesane in quanto ad intelligenza )


è la paranoia da forum. Ma vale per qualunque forum, per chiunque tranne Conte che pubblica pure le sue foto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è la paranoia da forum. Ma vale per qualunque forum, per chiunque tranne Conte che pubblica pure le sue foto.


Vabbè, a lui effettivamente che gli frega.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo puoi avere ragione
> Basterebbe però che tutti fossero un tantino più trasparenti. Purtroppo a qualcuno certe cose non sono andate giù e sentire di chi parla di quel forum come un posto invivibile non è rispettoso perchè ci è stato e ha dato tanto.
> Il mio rispondere a viola era solo un cercare di spiegare questo



la mia non era una critica a nessuno, dico solo che io ho avuto le lacrime in pizzo per molto tempo e venire qui mi ha salvata, anche da me stessa, io vi ho letto per due anni senza mai intervenire, siete stati e lo siete tutt'ora un punto fermo, è per questo che non mi interessa... ognuno di voi, per un verso o un'altro mi ha aiutata anche più della mia vita reale...[/QUOTE]

Non l'ho letta come una critica, cercavo di darti un'altra visione di quel posto da una che appunto non è stata trattata con i guanti
Per il resto sono contenta che tu stia bene qui[/QUOTE]ehm, non ci ho capito una mazza. Comunque tvb.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Farfalla, onestamente negli ultimi tempi le discussioni tra utenti occupano troppo spazio, secondo me. E non sono discussioni su un post... ma rinfacciarsi a vicenda cose passate e trapassate fino, purtroppo, a pubblicare cose avvenute nel privato.
> E senza cura di relegare queste cose perlomeno nelle aree non aperte al pubblico.
> Come è avvenuto in questo 3d.
> Che ci sia comunque, al bisogno, una capacità di empatia eccezionale(secondo me) è indubbio.
> ...


se admin vuole spostare quello che ritenete spazzatura lo faccia, volendo cancelli.
in effetti del bene del forum a me importa poco


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Apprezzo le persone che affermano con candore opinioni così poco suffragate anche solo da una superficiale disamina della realtà circostante...



dici che tutte 'ste mutande che volano sono un'illusione ottica? un trompe l'oeil? tipo la fata turchina? o i Fiori Blu di Queneau?
eh?


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> dici che tutte 'ste mutande che volano sono un'illusione ottica? un trompe l'oeil? tipo la fata turchina? o i Fiori Blu di Queneau?
> eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ehm se tu hai la macchina piccola hai grande la ..... auahahahahahaahahhahahhaaha :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa ma tu lo hai scritto non io. auahhaahahhaah fiammèèèèèèèè


Scccciioooooccchhinoooo:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2013)

job ha detto:


> Un'attitudine veramente geniale! Corretta, sensata, equilibrata, responsabile e nonostante ciò anche divertente! Complimenti!
> (...)
> Tu l'Era Glaciale III l'hai vissuta a modo tuo, ti ho voluto solo raccontare come l'ho vista io da un'altra prospettiva, senza polemiche e senza rancori.
> 
> ...


Certamente, l'era glaciale l'ho vissuta a modo mio dopo aver raccolto tutte le informazioni. Nel tempo successivo mi sono addirittura messo a studiare psicolologia, inizialmente solo per comprendere meglio alcune cose.

Se prima avevo forse ancora qualche dubbio su alcune dinamiche, dopo non avevo più alcuno. La scelta era giusta. Il modus operandi era da traditore a cinque stelle, ma si sa, sono esperto e ogni tradimento è squallido, anche se fatto con il sorrisetto da stronzo vendicatore.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Su questo però concordo con Joey. Nel senso che io, te e lui il passato non lo conosciamo però c'è gente che lo rinvanga un post si ed un altro pure.
> Quindi mi pare lecito cercare di capire se non il passato (incomprensibile nella stessa misura in cui ognuno legge la storia come la vuole leggere) almeno il presente, e chiedersi con sacrosanta legittimità:
> E allora? Ammesso e non concesso che quello che affermano i critici del metodo Quib sia vero, DOVE VOGLIAMO ANDARE A PARARE?
> Che cosa chiedono a lui, loro?
> ...


Vogliono da me due cose: il mea culpa con strappo dei vestiti e messa in croce in mondovisione, e la gestione del forum.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vogliono da me due cose: il mea culpa con strappo dei vestiti e messa in croce in mondovisione, e *la gestione del forum*.


Che masochisti...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> di ammettere di avere toppato alla grande e di non permettersi mai più di definire merde le persone corrette


Minerva, apriti un forum, lascialo andare a tutti gli estremi come questo e poi ne riparliamo. Quando si sta uno contro molti, le scelte personali possono sembrare azzardate e sbagliate, ma quando si verificano giuste e fondate, col cavolo che ritratti.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vogliono da me due cose: il mea culpa con strappo dei vestiti e messa in croce in mondovisione, *e la gestione del forum*.


Trasforma questo forum in un forum a pagamento.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Minerva, apriti un forum, *lascialo andare a tutti gli estremi come questo e poi ne riparliamo. Quando si sta uno contro molti, le scelte personali possono sembrare azzardate e sbagliate*, ma quando si verificano giuste e fondate, col cavolo che ritratti.


Quotissimo il neretto.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Minerva, apriti un forum, lascialo andare a tutti gli estremi come questo e poi ne riparliamo. Quando si sta uno contro molti, le scelte personali possono sembrare azzardate e sbagliate, ma quando si verificano giuste e fondate, col cavolo che ritratti.


questo che cosa c'entrerebbe con il tuo generalizzare definendo le persone merde?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però il suo coretto personale non se lo è portato dietro, o sbaglio?
> 
> a parte alcuni strani utenti che rispuntano solo in queste occasioni, seppur dichiarando che il forum ora è bello e interessate e ci sono nuove leve degne di attenzione, ma evidentemente non abbastanza per intervenire
> io che sono curiosa mi chiedo come caspita fanno a sapere di che si sta parlando
> ...


Tutte e due le cose


----------



## PresidentLBJ (23 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> leggono tutto e aspettano il 3d "giusto"?
> vengono avvisati?


Danni collaterali da psicopatia da forum.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



Minerva ha detto:


> questo che cosa c'entrerebbe con il tuo generalizzare definendo le persone merde?


Esistono le persone di merda minerva,bisogna prenderne atto.!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo che cosa c'entrerebbe con il tuo generalizzare definendo le persone merde?


Credo nulla o forse si, sai che c'è Min !? Non ci crederai ma il post di Job per me è stato illuminante rispetto a certe dinamiche tra admin  E lo sottoscrivo,proprio per esperienza in tal senso :mrgreen: Ho capito bene alcune cose, diciamo che Job mi ha fatto rivalutare la scelta di quib che fino a ieri consideravo esagerata ora no, tecnicamente Job ha fatto autogol :mrgreen: Se il suo intento era sminuire s'è zappato da solo :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo nulla o forse si, sai che c'è Min !? Non ci crederai ma il post di Job per me è stato illuminante rispetto a certe dinamiche tra admin  E lo sottoscrivo,proprio per esperienza in tal senso :mrgreen: Ho capito bene alcune cose, diciamo che Job mi ha fatto rivalutare la scelta di quib che fino a ieri consideravo esagerata ora no, tecnicamente Job ha fatto autogol :mrgreen: Se il suo intento era sminuire s'è zappato da solo :mrgreen:


Job è un cialtrone raro,sempre sostenuto sempre detto!


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

perdona ma non hai capito nulla .sono sparite persone degne di stima e rispetto





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo nulla o forse si, sai che c'è Min !? Non ci crederai ma il post di Job per me è stato illuminante rispetto a certe dinamiche tra admin  E lo sottoscrivo,proprio per esperienza in tal senso :mrgreen: Ho capito bene alcune cose, diciamo che Job *mi ha fatto rivalutare la scelta di qui*b che fino a ieri consideravo esagerata ora no, tecnicamente Job ha fatto autogol :mrgreen: Se il suo intento era sminuire s'è zappato da solo :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> perdona ma non hai capito nulla .sono sparite persone degne di stima e rispetto


Saresti così gentile da fare i nomi?


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Job è un cialtrone raro,sempre sostenuto sempre detto!



però scrive bene, dai!


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Saresti così gentile da fare i nomi?


ma secondo te faccio la lista dei buoni e dei cattivi?
piantiamola però perché davvero qui si sta insultando l'intelligenza e la pazienza della gente


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> però scrive bene, dai!


Appunto sempre un grandissimo cialtrone resta!Il classico democristiano del cazzo,sempre pronto a sconquassare il cazzo solo per convenienza sua!Oscuro invece rompe il cazzo sempre!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdona ma non hai capito nulla .sono sparite persone degne di stima e rispetto


Non lo metto in dubbio ma prova  fare l'admin  per un po' in un forum vivace e spillare tutto il sottobosco che si nasconde poi se ne riparla


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo te faccio la lista dei buoni e dei cattivi?
> piantiamola però perché davvero qui si sta insultando l'intelligenza e la pazienza della gente


Ah quindi tutti bravi....!:rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto sempre un grandissimo cialtrone resta!Il classico democristiano del cazzo,sempre pronto a sconquassare il cazzo solo per convenienza sua!Oscuro invece rompe il cazzo sempre!



vabbè ma ci vogliono le rappresentanze di tutto il cucuzzaro, ti pare?
siamo tipo un puzzle:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> vabbè ma ci vogliono le rappresentanze di tutto il cucuzzaro, ti pare?
> siamo tipo un puzzle:mrgreen:


Io di job farei volentieri a meno!Mi piace rompere le scatole di faccia,alle spalle preferisco fare altro....!


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio ma prova  fare l'admin  per un po' in un forum vivace e spillare tutto il sottobosco che si nasconde poi se ne riparla


infatti di sottobosco non so nulla e , se permetti, fino ad un certo punto ero intenzionata a scherzare ma leggere una volta di più che chi ha ingenuamente cliccato è una merda mi fa decisamente indignare.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Minerva, apriti un forum, lascialo andare a tutti gli estremi come questo e poi ne riparliamo. Quando si sta uno contro molti, le scelte personali possono sembrare azzardate e sbagliate, ma quando si verificano giuste e fondate, col cavolo che ritratti.



Sera Capo.....Fregatene di sti 4 invorniti....intanto sei tanto''rimbecillito''che sto psoto e'sempre pieno.chissa'perche'???Siamo vicini,da Lotharopoli ci passi,immagino...fermati che ti cedo in comodato,un po'della mia cattiveria.Ti serve.


----------



## job (23 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giobbe, a parte che io ovviamente sono oltremisura superbo ed arrogante all'esterno e tenero e dolce all'interno, dicevo, ma possibile che tu, come Fabry, vi ritrovate a postare papiri solo e solamente per sta cazzo di Persa e l'era glaciale e quello che è, roba di due/tre anni fa? Cioè, mi spiego meglio: ma quanto può valere l'opinione di uno che segue e legge il forum e che però decide di scrivere qualcosa SOLO e SOLAMENTE quando si tratta di rivangare fatti ed accadimenti di cui a gran parte dell'attuale utenza non frega un accidente? Cioè, per carità per quanto mi riguarda c'è spazio per tutti. Ma l'obiettività con la quale tu posti sta roba,tanto per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere, per quanto mi riguarda è dubbia, che uno che sta lì come un falco a leggere cosa scrivono gli altri senza mai intervenire e che improvvisamente si sveglia per ste merdate passate mi sa che tanto bene non sta, così su due piedi. Poi boh.


A leggiucchiare il forum si perdono pochi minuti al giorno, quando si partecipa e si scrive si perdono delle ore.
Ho figli che vanno all'asilo e dedico tutto il mio tempo libero a loro, non ho tempo di partecipare al forum.
I figli sono una meraviglia ma ogni tanto sento il bisogno di una pausa e per distrarmi leggiucchio sul cellulare un quotidiano on-line, gizmodo, telefonino.net e il forum tradimento.net. Alla notte, quando i figli sono a dormire leggo un poco anche dal PC.
Per alcuni anni questo forum è stato quasi la mia casa.
Ho passato anche alcune notti di San Silvestro a chattare sul forum.
Probabilmente ero più fuori con la testa allora rispetto ad adesso.
Ero separato, vivevo da solo, ero giù di morale e avevo un sacco di tempo.
Adesso ci torno volentieri perché incontro discussioni che sono spesso intelligenti e profonde o semplicemente per rilassarmi leggendo “Il Club dei terra terra”. Leggo poco, un po' qua e un po' là a seconda della voglia e del sonno.
Ogni tanto leggo bugie e insulti gratuiti rivolti ad ex utenti del forum (soprattutto Persa e Fedifrago). Di solito lascio correre ma se ho tempo e voglia intervengo per dire ad Oscuro e al Conte di smetterla di raccontare balle.
Farei la stessa cosa se adesso l'amministratore fosse Fedifrago e l'ingiuriato fosse Kibbel.
Leggo Kibbel da tanti anni e si è sempre comportato correttamente, ha fatto una cazzata colossale con il ban di gruppo, ma un singolo episodio non può squalificare una persona che reputo comunque intellettualmente onesta e degna di stima.
L'Era Glaciale III èstata un gran bel casino. Ha incendiato gli animi ed era proibito discuterne nel forum per evitare inutili e interminabili polemiche.
L'Era Glaciale III è di settembre 2010 e la riammissione degli esiliati è stata autorizzata in settembre del 2011.
La condizione impostada Kibbel per la riammissione degli esiliati era che non si discutesse del ban di gruppo.
Era una condizione comprensibile che tutti hanno rispettato per evitare inutili e sterili polemiche.
Gli unici che nominavano ogni tanto l'Era Glaciale sono stati Oscuro e il Conte: le solite sbruffonate, niente di che.
Adesso in questo 3D l'ha tirata in ballo Admin, vantandosi e ridendoci sopra.
Mi son detto: “Impedisci agli altri di parlarne ma ne parli tu stesso vantandotene e pigliando pure per il culo?”
Approfittando del fatto che sono passati 3 anni e gli animi si sono rasserenati (a parte Oscuro ) ho deciso di raccontargli come l'ho vista io. Volevo solo dirgli che ha fatto una carognata gratuita, inutile, basata supresupposti strampalati e che non ce nulla di cui vantarsi.
Tutto qua.
Cosa c'entra con il forum di adesso? Nulla.
Allora perché non hai mandato un e-mail o un MP ad Admin? Perché lui se ne è vantato e ha preso per il culo pubblicamente.
Perché adesso? Perché la storia l'ha tirata fuori adesso Admin.
Hai intenzione di partecipare al forum in futuro? No.
Hai avuto contatti con gli altri ex esiliati? No.
In quanti siete? Uno.
Cosa volete? Nulla.
Cosa state architettando alle spalle del forum? Nulla. L'unica cosa che sto pensando in questo periodo e se a Natale oltre all'albero faccio anche il presepe ai miei figli.
Perché non rispondi a Oscuro? Perché è una perdita di tempo.
Si, ma in quanti siete? Uno! Quello di prima. :smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo che cosa c'entrerebbe con il tuo generalizzare definendo le persone merde?


Io ho parlato di un sondaggio che puzza cento miglia contro il vento, ma ti senti invece una merda? Cosa posso fare per te? 

Scusa, con tutto il rispetto, leggi cosa c'è scritto.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di un sondaggio che puzza cento miglia contro il vento, ma ti senti invece una merda? Cosa posso fare per te?
> 
> Scusa, con tutto il rispetto, leggi cosa c'è scritto.





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il sondaggio era studiato a tavolino e le basi erano le nozze seguito da consapevolissimo tradimento. *Molti non hanno votato perché puzzava cento miglia contro il vento, ma la puzza era intenzionale. Per quale motivo hanno votato gli altri? Perché solo loro simili potevano non sentirla.* :carneval:


forse essendo tedesco ti esprimi male ,allora


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sera Capo.....Fregatene di sti 4 invorniti....intanto sei tanto''rimbecillito''che sto psoto e'sempre pieno.chissa'perche'???Siamo vicini,da Lotharopoli ci passi,immagino...fermati che ti cedo in comodato,un po'della mia cattiveria.Ti serve.


Ma io sono cattivissimo me


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti di sottobosco non so nulla e , se permetti, fino ad un certo punto ero intenzionata a scherzare ma leggere una volta di più che chi ha ingenuamente cliccato è una merda mi fa decisamente indignare.


Infatti non merde : ingenui alcuni, speranzosi altri, altruisti certuni, opportunisti qualcun'altro. Quib ha ammesso di aver giocato con il sondaggio  e  ripeto il metodo non mi aveva convinto ma poi leggendo l'intervento provvido di stamani ho intuito forse più di altri certe situazioni


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse essendo tedesco ti esprimi male ,allora


C'è scritto puzza. Tu vedi merda?

Mi fai il terzo grado perché pensi che la PNL sia un'invenzione e come Giobbe, intendi dire che non si può praticare in un forum? E in realtà però leggi qualcosa che non c'è scritto e ti impunti addirittura quando è evidente che in quella frase merda non c'è scritto e nemmeno inteso?

Spiegami come mai che percepisci merda?

Te lo spiego io. Lo senti dentro di te. Tu associ puzza a merda. Bene saperlo!


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> C'è scritto puzza. Tu vedi merda?
> 
> *Mi fai il terzo grado* perché pensi che la PNL sia un'invenzione* e come Giobbe, intendi dire che non si può praticare in un forum? E in realtà però leggi qualcosa che non c'è scritto e ti impunti addirittura quando è evidente che in quella frase merda non c'è scritto e nemmeno inteso?*
> 
> ...


:miiiii:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :miiiii:


crock


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> crock


crick


----------



## viola di mare (23 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ma io sono cattivissimo me


anch'io voglio un minions uff


----------



## Tebe (23 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anch'io voglio un minions uff


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ma questa moda di chiudere le discussioni?


----------

